# Is yiff THAT significant



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that the fandom is not just all out of porn. I don't know, but I think that a good 50% of the fandom is porn. I guarantee that at least 50 % also enjoy yiff. So, It's more significant then hentai is to anime. 


Am I right?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*

Did you mean to say "significant" in your title?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*

I hate you and your endless strain of threads that are to the forums what the black plague was to europe.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*



Tommy said:


> Did you mean to say "significant" in your title?




No, It's downplayed as being insignificant. I don't really know what to think. I'm just asking what the rest of the fandom thinks.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*



Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> No, It's downplayed as being insignificant. I don't really know what to think. I'm just asking what the rest of the fandom thinks.



I'm confused. You say it's insignificant in the title, but you mention that it is significant in your actual post...


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*

yiff <3


----------



## Fay V (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*

No, no it isn't significant. You can be part of the fandom without looking at porn or constantly going on about yiffing. You can go through a whole con without seeing porn without having to try much (try meaning not going through every curtain marked 18+) and if porn were more significant those of us that weren't interested would have a harder time finding our place...I've never had an issue or interest in yiff, so I say no


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Is yiff THAT insignificant?*



Tommy said:


> I'm confused. You say it's insignificant in the title, but you mention that it is significant in your actual post...



I don't know, I will change it to make it less confusing for you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm actually wondering this too, most people hate yiff and don't even dare click on a link of it (not just from me as everything yiff related that I post is gay...)


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

In my opinion, it is made out to be more significant than it is. I heavily disagree with the notion that over 50% of the people are here for the yiff, looking at just the amount of clean art vs yiff, I would come to conclusion that around only 30-40% of the people on FA are here for the porn.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Furry porn is vile, the only time I view it is when my curiousity is overwhelming and i click one of the links scotty posts or if I feel the need to spam someone's account at school or post it as a background on public computers.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

How important is sex in general?

Base it off that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> How important is sex in general?
> 
> Base it off that.


Sex is beautiful


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> In my opinion, it is made out to be more significant than it is. I heavily disagree with the notion that over 50% of the people are here for the yiff, looking at just the amount of clean art vs yiff, I would come to conclusion that around only 30-40% of the people on FA are here for the porn.



Yeah, I agree with this.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Furry porn is vile, the only time I view it is when my curiousity is overwhelming and i click one of the links scotty posts or if I feel the need to spam someone's account at school or post it as a background on public computers.



I'll keep that in mind next time someone tells me to not post yiff 



Joeyyy said:


> How important is sex in general?
> 
> Base it off that.



Well for guys it's very important....at least for me and a vast majority of my male friends....


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Sex is boring. For me, being turned on and being horribly depressed feel the same.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sex is boring. For me, being turned on and being horribly depressed feel the same.


Jesus your odd.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus your odd.



I agree


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

There's porn everywhere in this world, not just in the fandom, learn your fact right, stand corrected.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

no its not...then again my sex drive is dead
and no hentai is still beating us


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> There's porn everywhere in this world, not just in the fandom, learn your fact right, stand corrected.


 Any normal male WANTS to have sex, its natural, especially in your teen years where your hormones are rampant. Its not rare for people to masturbate everyday in that age.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sex is boring. For me, being turned on and being horribly depressed feel the same.



Can't say I understand, but I can respect that. Some people just don't enjoy sex.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Jesus your odd.


 
Can't help it. When I get turned on I get pretty depressed because I'm usually wanting a friend's boy. Then I associate depression with being horny and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Any normal male WANTS to have sex, its natural, especially in your teen years where your hormones are rampant. Its not rare for people to masturbate everyday in that age.



Agree. People thinks the fandom is only about porn, it is not, but there's alots, just like everywhere, 'cause teens are horny and need materials to fap.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

i fucking love yiff, and sex, and i don't like you for constantly reporting threads.

where's H&K? we need some yaffin' up in here


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

H&K has been missing since I was prodding him with my dick this morning.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

well can you like carry him in here or something i am missing him and his yiffing with me


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i fucking love yiff, and sex, and i don't like you for constantly reporting threads.
> 
> where's H&K? we need some yaffin' up in here



Let me call him for you.

Edit: Hes busy playin' a game.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Let me call him for you.



thank you. i miss him. :c


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm assraping his unconscious body though....I mean you can *join* me but there's only one orafice left.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Let me call him for you.
> 
> Edit: Hes busy playin' a game.



Your avatar is oddly hypnotizing...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> thank you. i miss him. :c



We all miss H&K a little every once in a while... :/


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm assraping his unconscious body though....I mean you can *join* me but there's only one orafice left.


 I thought you didn't like sex o-o


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Your avatar is oddly hypnotizing...



Another one fell to it! Let me count, you're number #514, thank you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I thought you didn't like sex o-o


 
I don't do it for sexual gratification, just for the joy of making others uncomfortable.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't do it for sexual gratification, just for the joy of making others uncomfortable.


 Kinky


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can't help it. When I get turned on I get pretty depressed because I'm usually wanting a friend's boy. Then I associate depression with being horny and I can't tell the difference.


 You need a good lover who you could love.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

okay anyway yaffing


----------



## MrBlack (Feb 28, 2010)

There is no other reason to be in the fandom besides the yiff, end of story.
BTW I beat myself with oranges everynight because yiff is so vile, yet I love it SO FUCKING MUCH


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> There is no other reason to be in the fandom besides the yiff, end of story.
> BTW I beat myself with oranges everynight because yiff is so vile, yet I love it SO FUCKING MUCH



same here broboat!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You need a good lover who you could love.


 
I want what I can't have. He's my friend's unofficial boytoy. He was me first. We never dated but we were flirting before my friend was even interested in him and shit. Well now they're together kind  sort of. And I'm alone.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Furry porn and typefucking are not the core of the fandom, in the same way that Kirk/Spock fics are not the core of Star Trek fandom, but the sexual element in furry fandom is disproportionately larger than that of other fandoms and growing at a rate to overtake its family friendly elements.  Worse, this trend seems to be actively encouraged by its largest content and service providers, largely because those in control of them are fetishists first and foremost and wanna fuck/fap to just about everything.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

yiff is really important.

because CSI made it that way.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you make that statistic up?, Lobar.


CSI is God.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I want what I can't have. He's my friend's unofficial boytoy. He was me first. We never dated but we were flirting before my friend was even interested in him and shit. Well now they're together kind  sort of. And I'm alone.


 there are more men out there hon, I for one think a woman like you could find someone good.


----------



## MrBlack (Feb 28, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Another one fell to it! Let me count, you're number #514, thank you.


your avatar is making me GAY DAMMIT >:[


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> your avatar is making me GAY DAMMIT >:[


 I would feel the same way if I weren't bi already. At least in furry terms


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

theres a long line to have fun with harley :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well can you like carry him in here or something i am missing him and his yiffing with me



so you're a jackal now?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> theres a long line to have fun with harley :V



naw, i do like five or six at a time.



Zrcalo said:


> so you're a jackal now?



naw, rodney is just one of my characters <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> naw, i do like five or six at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> naw, rodney is just one of my characters <3




JACKAL RAAPE! 
*pounce*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I find it hard to believe that the fandom is not just all out of porn. I don't know, but I think that a good 50% of the fandom is porn. I guarantee that at least 50 % also enjoy yiff. So, It's more significant then hentai is to anime.
> 
> 
> Am I right?



Hentai is as significant to anime as yiff is to the fandom. 

In other words, do you know just how much hentai is out there? fuck loads of it, just like there is fuck loads of porn in the fandom. It is there, live with it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> naw, i do like five or six at a time.


you still have around 32+ folks in line


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you still have around 32+ folks in line


 Kinky, massive gangbang o-O


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> JACKAL RAAPE!
> *pounce*



it's not rape, rodney is heterooo!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's not rape, rodney is heterooo!




THEN I WILL RAPE HIM WITH MY HERM DICK


----------



## Lobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Did you make that statistic up?, Lobar.



I cited no statistics.  It is my opinion that porn is overtaking the rest of the fandom and that it's the "big names" steering it in that direction.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THEN I WILL RAPE HIM WITH MY HERM DICK



"i ain't no queer, get away!"

SHUT UP RODNEY YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT

he'll do it for heroin


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> "i ain't no queer, get away!"
> 
> SHUT UP RODNEY YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT
> 
> he'll do it for heroin



but all I have is meth...

>:/


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> there are more men out there hon, I for one think a woman like you could find someone good.


 
I've dated some nice men, they just weren't right for me. It's too difficult to find someone crazy enough to have fun with me but sane enough to keep my ass in check. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> "i ain't no queer, get away!"
> 
> SHUT UP RODNEY YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT
> 
> he'll do it for heroin


 
Kylie will do unspeakable things for substances.



Zrcalo said:


> but all I have is meth...
> 
> >:/


 
hey bby ;D


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

You do realize that you're on the internet right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> hey bby ;D



>:/ I've been hitting on you for how long now?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize that you're on the internet right?


The most wonderous thing of all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> The most wonderous thing of all.


The internet is very very great...


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

I like real women, better. Not sayin I don't like furry ones, though.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The internet is very very great...


 Uh huh, tell me about it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I've been hitting on you for how long now?


 
Dunno, like a month? I love you when you have drugs.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dunno, like a month? I love you when you have drugs.



Stop making me smoke.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dunno, like a month? I love you when you have drugs.



do I know you IRL?

anyway... 

I'll only share if you're nice to me.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Stop making me smoke.


 
Lung cancer is delicious though



Zrcalo said:


> do I know you IRL?
> 
> anyway...
> 
> I'll only share if you're nice to me.


 
Everytime you talk about dead things, I come.

[wait, is that a compliment? i think it is]


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

to the windooow
to the wall


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

hey harley when is it gonna be my turn :V


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

It does seem awfully important, but the side of me that doesn't want to be involved says that the majority don't enjoy it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> It does seem awfully important, but the side of me that doesn't want to be involved says that the majority don't enjoy it.


If people say furry has alot of porn, they've clearly haven't been in the anime fandom.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hey harley when is it gonna be my turn :V



message me on aim~


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If people say furry has alot of porn, they've clearly haven't been in the anime fandom.


I have, and again I say Hentai is beating out out our furry porn :V


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Anime is worse, for sure. Hentai...YUCK. Some of that shit is worse than vore.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If people say furry has alot of porn, they've clearly haven't been in the anime fandom.



This, dear god this.


----------



## MrBlack (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Anime is worse, for sure. Hentai...YUCK. Some of that shit is worse than vore.


Vore is hawt and makes baby angels cry


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to agree. Yes, the furry fandom has a lot of porn, but anime...holy shit...>_<


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Anime is worse, for sure. Hentai...YUCK. Some of that shit is worse than vore.


hey now for every fucked up thing THEY have we have a furry version :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If people say furry has alot of porn, they've clearly haven't been in the anime fandom.



This. So many times this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> message me on aim~


I dun use aim bby now excuse me I gotta spawn camp someone ass


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dun use aim bby now excuse me I gotta spawn camp someone ass



i has msn too bby


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hey now for every fucked up thing THEY have we have a furry version :V


Not really I once saw a hentai that was so sick that I actually had to cry in the corner cause the mental image wouldn't go away.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i has msn too bby



You're just open tonight. *winks.*


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really I once saw a hentai that was so sick that I actually had to cry in the corner cause the mental image wouldn't go away.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really I once saw a hentai that was so sick that I actually had to cry in the corner cause the mental image wouldn't go away.


show it to a furries and I bet they can recreate it in a furry version :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i has msn too bby


now that strictly for my business of finding and selling sadly
anyway I'm 30th in line :V


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 28, 2010)

I personally like it, haha. But hey there is a lot of great artists that do yiff. You just have to look past the genitals and look at the detail in the artwork, thats what makes it awesome.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really I once saw a hentai that was so sick that I actually had to cry in the corner cause the mental image wouldn't go away.



What was the name of it, I don't believe you.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I personally like it, haha. But hey there is a lot of great artists that do yiff. You just have to look past the genitals and look at the detail in the artwork, thats what makes it awesome.



This.

While it can be a turn on, there's more to yiff than genitals and penetration. The face, passion, hands, etc.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I personally like it, haha. But hey there is a lot of great artists that do yiff. You just have to look past the genitals and look at the detail in the artwork, thats what makes it awesome.




Read as, "I like well drawn dog cock if everything else is well drawn also."


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Of me crying?

I will tell you this the hentai started as softcore, then bdsm, then scat and watersports,ugh  moved into gurohan and necro.
My mind was thoroughly raped.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I want what I can't have. He's my friend's unofficial boytoy. He was me first. We never dated but we were flirting before my friend was even interested in him and shit. Well now they're together kind sort of. And I'm alone.


 
I have no idea but that made me laugh...alright go back to fucking who ever that was unconscious on the ground :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> This.
> 
> While it can be a turn on, there's more to yiff than genitals and penetration. The face, passion, hands, etc.



Tasteful nudity ^^


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Tasteful nudity ^^



Precisely, my friend.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Of me crying?
> 
> I will tell you this the hentai started as softcore, then bdsm, then scat and watersports,ugh  moved into gurohan and necro.
> My mind was thoroughly raped.




Interesting.


*vomits*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

What I really like about yiff pictures is the emotion, especially a rape picture... Thats the reason why I like yiffy pictures. o.=.o


And the penetrations! We must have lots of it and multiples of it!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I have, and again I say Hentai is beating out out our furry porn :V



I dunno, I've staffed an anime con before and nobody was openly selling dildos in the dealers room, much less dildos that were designed in collaboration with the owners of any major anime art galleries.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I have no idea but that made me laugh...alright go back to fucking who ever that was unconscious on the ground :V


 
Probably because of all the typos. Sobriety would've helped.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

I remember a thread similar to this a while back.  Apparently, me and Trp had different results.

I got, via google search, _much_ more Furry porn when just putting in "Furry" for Google Images than I got for Hentai when I put in "Anime" in Google Images.  She, meanwhile, got the reverse with much more Hentai than Furry Porn.

Though I love how that's the Furry Fandom's defense to their stupidly high amounts of porn.  "Well at least we aren't da anime fandom".  So?  This is like telling reassuring your girlfriend that you're clean of STD's by saying "If you think I've got STD's you've never seen a crack-whore."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I remember a thread similar to this a while back. Apparently, me and Trp had different results.
> 
> I got, via google search, _much_ more Furry porn when just putting in "Furry" for Google Images than I got for Hentai when I put in "Anime" in Google Images. She, meanwhile, got the reverse with much more Hentai than Furry Porn.
> 
> Though I love how that's the Furry Fandom's defense to their stupidly high amounts of porn. "Well at least we aren't da anime fandom". So? This is like telling reassuring your girlfriend that you're clean of STD's by saying "If you think I've got STD's you've never seen a crack-whore."


 Whats wrong with porn?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Of me crying?
> 
> I will tell you this the hentai started as softcore, then bdsm, then scat and watersports,ugh  moved into gurohan and necro.
> My mind was thoroughly raped.


 
Oh my god, that sounds awful. *feels nauseated* How can anyone even think of that for a Hentai let alone produce it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Probably because of all the typos. Sobriety would've helped.


 
I don't think it was the typos, I just laughed cause you and the boy was flirting with each other for a while and in comes your friend to swoop him off his feet...its sorta ironic yet lolworthy


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Oh my god, that sounds awful. *feels nauseated* How can anyone even think of that for a Hentai let alone produce it.


They were marketing it as "extremely well drawn" "incredible voice acting" "shocking" "you'll remember this video for years".
I took the dvd, put it in the case took it into my backyard put gasoline on it and light it and then put it in the trash after it was completely burned.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They were marketing it as "extremely well drawn" "incredible voice acting" "shocking" "you'll remember this video for years".
> I took the dvd, put it in the case took it into my backyard put gasoline on it and light it and then put it in the trash after it was completely burned.


 I guess you would be "remembering this video for years" and it was "shocking." No false advertising there.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They were marketing it as "extremely well drawn" "incredible voice acting" "shocking" "you'll remember this video for years".
> I took the dvd, put it in the case took it into my backyard put gasoline on it and light it and then put it in the trash after it was completely burned.



You did good, Cannon, you did good.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't think it was the typos, I just laughed cause you and the boy was flirting with each other for a while and in comes your friend to swoop him off his feet...its sorta ironic yet lolworthy


 
My friend is a guy, so...


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats wrong with porn?


With porn itself?  Nothing.  However, in this case, two things:
1)  It makes up a significant portion (what was it, 25% of the submissions on FA?) of the art in the fandom.  Could you imagine if 25% of the Star Trek art was Porn?  Or if 25% of the Fallout art featured Mutants riding Deathclaws?
2)  A significant portion of the fandom _tries to handwave away the amount of porn_.  Worse, a significant portion _claims that there's barely any porn in the fandom_.  They throw a shit-fit the moment you dare bring up that there's a lot of smut in the fandom, claiming you to be a fursecuter. 

The first has a simple enough problem.  The second just gets on my nerves as it's blatant lying in a simple attempt to save face that if you really wanted to work on you probably shouldn't have left an obvious link to your account wherein your favorites include a bunch of car-fucking Dragons or a hyper-horse using a wolf as a cocksleeve.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My friend is a guy, so...


 
Well you seem to be keeping me entertained right now, any other bad things happened in your life that might be amusing?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They were marketing it as "extremely well drawn" "incredible voice acting" "shocking" "you'll remember this video for years".
> I took the dvd, put it in the case took it into my backyard put gasoline on it and light it and then put it in the trash after it was completely burned.



They weren't lying when the sold it to you. And you disposed of it properly.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I blazed with some friends last night and it turns out there was meth in it and nobody told me.

My dealer stopped selling because her mom caught her.

Oh, and I have to wear a DRESS. My hair looks just like it does in my avatar and I have to go to a wedding. In a DRESS. >: O


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> With porn itself? Nothing. However, in this case, two things:
> 1) It makes up a significant portion (what was it, 25% of the submissions on FA?) of the art in the fandom. Could you imagine if 25% of the Star Trek art was Porn? Or if 25% of the Fallout art featured Mutants riding Deathclaws?
> 2) A significant portion of the fandom _tries to handwave away the amount of porn_. Worse, a significant portion _claims that there's barely any porn in the fandom_. They throw a shit-fit the moment you dare bring up that there's a lot of smut in the fandom, claiming you to be a fursecuter.
> 
> The first has a simple enough problem. The second just gets on my nerves as it's blatant lying in a simple attempt to save face that if you really wanted to work on you probably shouldn't have left an obvious link to your account wherein your favorites include a bunch of car-fucking Dragons or a hyper-horse using a wolf as a cocksleeve.


I remember seeing pictures of deathclaws raping stuff... I thought it was creepy and hot o.=.O

I'm not going to deny there's a lot of porn in the fandom, and I honestly do not care lol. Everyone watches porn, but they all act like its taboo... There are junior high kids, high school kids, the "popular" kids all taking about porn and shit.



Edit: Well... They weren't about dragons fucking cars though....


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> With porn itself?  Nothing.  However, in this case, two things:
> 1)  It makes up a significant portion (*what was it, 25% of the submissions on FA?*) of the art in the fandom.  Could you imagine if 25% of the Star Trek art was Porn?  Or if 25% of the Fallout art featured Mutants riding Deathclaws?
> 2)  A significant portion of the fandom _tries to handwave away the amount of porn_.  Worse, a significant portion _claims that there's barely any porn in the fandom_.  They throw a shit-fit the moment you dare bring up that there's a lot of smut in the fandom, claiming you to be a fursecuter.
> 
> The first has a simple enough problem.  The second just gets on my nerves as it's blatant lying in a simple attempt to save face that if you really wanted to work on you probably shouldn't have left an obvious link to your account wherein your favorites include a bunch of car-fucking Dragons or a hyper-horse using a wolf as a cocksleeve.




I'm not entirely sure using FA as a basis for the entire fandom would lead you to the right conclusion. It's there, and there is a good amount of it, but there is a good amount of almost any porn based off of something similar.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I'm not entirely sure using FA as a basis for the entire fandom would lead you to the right conclusion. It's there, and there is a good amount of it, but there is a good amount of almost any porn based off of something similar.


Yeah, you're right.  It's probably not a good idea.  A lot of fetishes are banned from FA.  There's probably more out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, I blazed with some friends last night and it turns out there was meth in it and nobody told me.
> 
> My dealer stopped selling because her mom caught her.
> 
> Oh, and I have to wear a DRESS. My hair looks just like it does in my avatar and I have to go to a wedding. In a DRESS. >: O


 
Your life should be turned into a show or something, w00t for crazy and random shit happening that normally wouldn't happen xD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's probably not a good idea. A lot of fetishes are banned from FA. There's probably more out there. :mrgreen:


LOL, thats a good comeback.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your life should be turned into a show or something, w00t for crazy and random shit happening that normally wouldn't happen xD


 
That would be the most depressing show ever

"Tonight, Kylie has to run up a muddy hill with Jake while they're both baked beyond belief and tweaking from the 949 because their tweaker ran off. Will they find Tekila Sam? Unlikely"


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

done spawn camping :V what did I miss


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Yeah, you're right.  It's probably not a good idea.  A lot of fetishes are banned from FA.  There's probably more out there. :mrgreen:



IMO, the only real fetishes that you can really count as furry is the fursuit sex. Every other fetish, within the fandom would still be here if the fandom suddenly vanished. They just try to mask it as something else by putting fur and claws on the characters.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> IMO, the only real fetishes that you can really count as furry is the fursuit sex. Every other fetish, within the fandom would still be here if the fandom suddenly vanished. They just try to mask it as something else by putting fur and claws on the characters.


Looks like a good debate is coming up...


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That would be the most depressing show ever
> 
> "Tonight, Kylie has to run up a muddy hill with Jake while they're both baked beyond belief and tweaking from the 949 because their tweaker ran off. Will they find Tekila Sam? Unlikely"


I'd watch that. Hell I'd ask for a role.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That would be the most depressing show ever
> 
> "Tonight, Kylie has to run up a muddy hill with Jake while they're both baked beyond belief and tweaking from the 949 because their tweaker ran off. Will they find Tekila Sam? Unlikely"


 
That sounds interesting, I don't see the depressing stuff at the moment ^^



Crysix Corps said:


> done spawn camping :V what did I miss


 
Well I got a warp and sentry in the enemy intel room and it looks like they are trying to fucking break my stuff with an ubered heavy D:<

Oh and I was thinking of how Kylie's life could be a tv show


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> IMO, the only real fetishes that you can really count as furry is the fursuit sex. Every other fetish, within the fandom would still be here if the fandom suddenly vanished. They just try to mask it as something else by putting fur and claws on the characters.


But it is still furry art displaying furry porn.  The anime industry could die right now, and a lot of the Hentai would still be in circulation as it's not built off an anime / manga but its own stand-alone material.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> your avatar is making me GAY DAMMIT >:[



It's doing its job then! Have a good day!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> IMO, the only real fetishes that you can really count as furry is the fursuit sex. Every other fetish, within the fandom would still be here if the fandom suddenly vanished. They just try to mask it as something else by putting fur and claws on the characters.


 

VERY TRUE.

We just furr-ify it.


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But it is still furry art displaying furry porn.  The anime industry could die right now, and a lot of the Hentai would still be in circulation as it's not built off an anime / manga but its own stand-alone material.



True, but if anime never existed in the first place, then neither would hentai, since the style it's based on would not exist.

With furry, the fetishes and so on would still exist if the fandom never came to be. Guro would still be guro and bondage would still be bondage. It just would not be labeled as "furry porn".


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> It's doing its job then! Have a good day!


 
it has the opposite effect on me...for some reason I want to no scope him in the face with a sniper @.@


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd watch that. Hell I'd ask for a role.


 


south syde fox said:


> That sounds interesting, I don't see the depressing stuff at the moment ^^
> 
> Well I got a warp and sentry in the enemy intel room and it looks like they are trying to fucking break my stuff with an ubered heavy D:<
> 
> Oh and I was thinking of how Kylie's life could be a tv show


 
Tell you what, guys. I'll try to film my next outing like that and I'll post itfor your enjoyment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> That sounds interesting, I don't see the depressing stuff at the moment ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright guess back to spawn camping Har- I mean that engy :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> alright guess back to spawn camping Har- I mean that engy :V


 
>.> 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Tell you what, guys. I'll try to film my next outing like that and I'll post itfor your enjoyment.


 
Awesomesauce *insert happy face*


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> True, but if anime never existed in the first place, then neither would hentai, since the style it's based on would not exist.
> 
> With furry, the fetishes and so on would still exist if the fandom never came to be. Guro would still be guro and bondage would still be bondage. It just would not be labeled as "furry porn".


But the styles it's based on would not have came into play either.  Unless you want to claim that without the Furry Fandom we'd still see the majority of the Sonic Porn, Spyro Porn, and so on?

And, once more, the entire argument to defend the fandom basically revolves around "Well we don't have as much porn as Anime fans!"  Even though it's blatantly dishonest to lump anime fans in with hentai fans, as it's akin to lumping cinema fans in with porno fans.

To sum up:  FA is about 25% mature art.  Not the amount you'd expect in a "clean" fandom.  There are adds for several mature furry sites / comics, including a dragon dildo site.  The main defense of the fandom on such revelations is either blatant denial if they think they can trick the person, or handwaving it in an attempt to downplay the presence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> >.>


wut *goes back to camping*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh -remembered another fucked up thing about my life-

My friend Kaycee is part of the crowd, right? Well I've never been to her house. Her plus 5 other people insist we were all at her house really fucked up about a month back at her house and I slept over. I have NO recollection of this. Not even a faint "that could've happened". But there are 5+ people saying I was there and I had fun ;-;


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But the styles it's based on would not have came into play either. Unless you want to claim that without the Furry Fandom we'd still see the majority of the Sonic Porn, Spyro Porn, and so on?
> 
> And, once more, the entire argument to defend the fandom basically revolves around "Well we don't have as much porn as Anime fans!"  Even though it's blatantly dishonest to lump anime fans in with hentai fans, as it's akin to lumping cinema fans in with porno fans.
> 
> To sum up:  FA is about 25% mature art.  Not the amount you'd expect in a "clean" fandom.  There are adds for several mature furry sites / comics, including a dragon dildo site.  The main defense of the fandom on such revelations is either blatant denial if they think they can trick the person, or handwaving it in an attempt to downplay the presence.



I agree for the most part, and I am not trying to under play it. Just in my opinion the non-existence of the furry fandom would not change any of the fetishes whatsoever. And yes, I actually would say that without the furry fandom those things would exist, what people do with things that turn them on would not be different if a sub-culture did not exist. In fact, I'm sure most people who do look at and make sonic porn did so long before knowledge of the fandom. Once the fandom appeared they just said, "Hey, thats me because I'm a pervert." They have no real interest in anthropomorphic animals outside of fucking them. You don't need other people to want to fuck something.

Edit: While I would enjoy discussing further, I need sleep soon.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> it has the opposite effect on me...for some reason I want to no scope him in the face with a sniper @.@



Nice to hear!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Oh -remembered another fucked up thing about my life-
> 
> My friend Kaycee is part of the crowd, right? Well I've never been to her house. Her plus 5 other people insist we were all at her house really fucked up about a month house and I slept over. I have NO recollection of this. Not even a faint "that could've happened". But there are 5+ people saying I was there and I had fun ;-;


 
Hmm thats odd lol xD

Also is that dude still campin...yea he's still there :\



WolvesSoulZ said:


> Nice to hear!


 
Cool


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I agree for the most part, and I am not trying to under play it. Just in my opinion the non-existence of the furry fandom would not change any of the fetishes whatsoever.


  Oh yes, absolutely.  My apology if it sounded like the existence of the fetishes was solely reliant on the fandom. 



Kregoth said:


> And yes, I actually would say that without the furry fandom those things would exist, what people do with things that turn them on would not be different if a sub-culture did not exist. In fact, I'm sure most people who do look at and make sonic porn did so long before knowledge of the fandom. Once the fandom appeared they just said, "Hey, thats me because I'm a pervert." They have no real interest in anthropomorphic animals outside of fucking them. You don't need other people to want to fuck something.


  Careful, you make it sound like those who are only interested in the sexual aspects of the fandom are not actual members.  Though I get your gist.



Kregoth said:


> Edit: While I would enjoy discussing further, I need sleep soon.


As do I, I'll be off within the half hour if all goes as planned.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

I keep disappearing on people. 

I keep getting distracted easily.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Oh yes, absolutely.  My apology if it sounded like the existence of the fetishes was solely reliant on the fandom.
> 
> *Careful, you make it sound like those who are only interested in the sexual aspects of the fandom are not actual members.  Though I get your gist.*
> 
> As do I, I'll be off within the half hour if all goes as planned.



Gah your right. Damn me and not being able to choose my words properly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I keep disappearing on people.
> 
> I keep getting distracted easily.


 wut?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

At this point I'm just gonna go with the "pics or it didn't happen" excuse. though I'm not sure I wanna see any pics there could be..


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Also is that dude still campin...yea he's still there :\


that engi is fecking annoying, hes built in the intel room all in the corner


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> At this point I'm just gonna go with the "pics or it didn't happen" excuse. though I'm not sure I wanna see any pics there could be..


 
Naw its cool, well since you was getting stuff off your chest it might help you feel a bit better or maybe it didn't but it did its job 

I do hope though you have better luck and stuff in your life ^^



Crysix Corps said:


> that engi is fecking annoying, hes built in the intel room all in the corner


 
No I didn't
>_>
"Erecting a dispenser"


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> No I didn't
> >_>
> "Erecting a dispenser"


now a pyro is there


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

This is just shit that goes on on the weekends. I have a very nice life, just I party on the weekends >_o

I'm a talented stage manager, costume designer, make up artist, sound tech, and graphic designer. I'm not too terrible at singing and acting and I'm a fair dancer.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> now a pyro is there


 
yup, he is going to spray fire every..."SPY" There has to be one leeching info to the enemy :<



KylieIsACannibal said:


> This is just shit that goes on on the weekends. I have a very nice life, just I party on the weekends >_o
> 
> I'm a talented stage manager, costume designer, make up artist, sound tech, and graphic designer. I'm not too terrible at singing and acting and I'm a fair dancer.


 
nice, you got a bunch of different things your good at, I bet you'll get one of those fancy jobs with a lot of effing money xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yup, he is going to spray fire every..."SPY" There has to be one leeching info to the enemy :<


hurray for Demo charging in there, now back to camping a certain someone


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hurray for Demo charging in there, now back to camping a certain someone


 *Dead* 
All my hard work for nothin' *sad face*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Yiff isn't even that hot.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff isn't even that hot.


 Blasphemy


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff isn't even that hot.


unless its harley involve :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff isn't even that hot.



It depends.

1. Some are seriously hot.
2. Some are kinda hot.
3. Some are meh.
4. Some are bad.
5. Some are mutha-crappin disgusting to the nth degree. >_<



Crysix Corps said:


> unless its harley involve :V



<3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

No.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.



Fair enough. It's subjective.:smile:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.



Noted.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you drop good loot? All dragons are good for is epic lewtz.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you drop good loot? All dragons are good for is epic lewtz.



Depends on what you call lewt.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you drop good loot? All dragons are good for is epic lewtz.


 Grrrr... Too much WoW for you, mister.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you drop good loot? All dragons are good for is epic lewtz.



All mine gets upt on craigslist when i die :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you drop good loot? All dragons are good for is epic lewtz.


I drop legendary panty helm, it increases one flee/spd


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Grrrr... Too much WoW for you, mister.


NOU



Captain Spyro said:


> Depends on what you call lewt.


You know.

loot.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU
> 
> 
> You know.
> ...



Figured that.

Sci-fi dragons don't carry much loot.

However, in this case: blaster, daggers, Draconian credits.

Not sure if they would fetch you much value in Earthen currency.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Figured that.
> 
> Sci-fi dragons don't carry much loot.
> 
> ...



Do you drop PILLS per chance? XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Figured that.
> 
> Sci-fi dragons don't carry much loot.
> 
> ...


As long as they sell on the AH for lots of gold so I can finally buy mats for my motorcycle I don't give a damn.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Do you drop PILLS per chance? XD



Talk to space pirates about that one. The Federation would kick me out of the military for that.



Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as they sell on the AH for lots of gold so I can finally buy mats for my motorcycle I don't give a damn.



All good then.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Shit man I got some sweet Lute.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Shit man I got some sweet Lute.


Sweet =3 now my Bard got a new awesome weapon to use :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sweet =3 now my Bard got a new awesome weapon to use :V


 
bards are fucking awesome no matter what game they are in, a bard plus anyone else = death for everything else from what I've seen :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Talk to space pirates about that one. The Federation would kick me out of the military for that.
> 
> 
> 
> All good then.


K what's your boss strat so I can kill you and lewt ur epicz.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> K what's your boss strat so I can kill you and lewt ur epicz.



I have yet to have a boss share strats with me.

Why would I do that with you?


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> bards are fucking awesome no matter what game they are in, a bard plus anyone else = death for everything else from what I've seen :3



My last D&D character was a bard! He totally pwned, until my friend's too- hard dungeon killed our party >:c


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> bards are fucking awesome no matter what game they are in, a bard plus anyone else = death for everything else from what I've seen :3


Ragnarok online

Bard+Dancer +3-5 other folks= RAPE PARTY


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Ragnarok online
> 
> Bard+Dancer +3-5 other folks= RAPE PARTY


 
hell yea, bard plus wizard and tank is enough to get you through most things and are an excellent way to mvp as well ^^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have yet to have a boss share strats with me.
> 
> Why would I do that with you?


Fine I'll just look it up on wowwiki.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine I'll just look it up on wowwiki.



Good luck.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

I like healer classes. No one piss off the healer.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like healer classes. No one piss off the healer.


they always the first targeted, then the damn ranger


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they always the first targeted, then the damn ranger


 
lol its a fact of life, take away the thing that keeps everyone alive and you've basically got the battle won x3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

You always kill the healer first. Always.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You always kill the healer first. Always.


I go for the strongest person and work my way down :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I go for the strongest person and work my way down :V


 
Thats good if your over powered and got some godly equips or if the enemy has a noob for a healer and doesn't know how to do stuff then yea that way is the best I guess but it makes it alot easier when they can't be rezed and healed to take them down from the cutting block...especially if you got a tanker who is picking a fight against ya


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they always the first targeted, then the damn ranger





Heckler & Koch said:


> You always kill the healer first. Always.


 Not talking on PVP i am talking about in groups you tend want to keep the healer happy so he acually heals you,


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not talking on PVP i am talking about in groups you tend want to keep the healer happy so he acually heals you,



Never piss off the healer or he'll ragequit and play as ANOTHER deathknight D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

It's usually the tanks fault when you wipe anyways.

Bitch needs to learn to manage aggro.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's usually the tanks fault when you wipe anyways.
> 
> Bitch needs to learn to manage aggro.


 
FUCK YOU, I'M A TANK *aims cannon*

Yea that is true though but I've seen people on MMO games that act dumb and end up running in front of the damn tank, I hate noobs D:


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's usually the tanks fault when you wipe anyways.
> 
> Bitch needs to learn to manage aggro.



^ 

Or some nubby deathknight who thinks he can do whatever the fuck he wants too, pulls too much aggro and runs the boss into the beakers trying to save his own sorry ass. Hate running Outland instances now -.-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

nnnneeeeerrrrddddssssss :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> nnnneeeeerrrrddddssssss :V



QFT and go make us art >:c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> nnnneeeeerrrrddddssssss :V


NOU


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> nnnneeeeerrrrddddssssss :V


 Yes I might be one but I'm also a nerd with gats :V

Any last requests before I cap you ho? :3

Naw I jk


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yes I might be one but I'm also a nerd with gats :V
> 
> Any last requests before I cap you ho? :3
> 
> Naw I jk



I got 7 gats sitting in my garage >:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I got 7 gats sitting in my garage >:3


 o3o

can I haz one, you never know when it will come in handy


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> o3o
> 
> can I haz one, you never know when it will come in handy



AWWWW HELL NAW


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> AWWWW HELL NAW


 
Aww ok Dx


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> QFT and go make us art >:c


brb drawing yiff of bando37xhecklerxsouthside :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing yiff of bando37xhecklerxsouthside :V


 
If you put me in there so help me god I'll strike you down no matter where you run or hide :V

you can draw those two getting at it though, it wouldn't matter to meh


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing yiff of bando37xhecklerxsouthside :V



Brbslittingwrists :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing yiff of bando37xhecklerxsouthside :V


Some other furfag already rule 34'd me so go ahead.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some other furfag already rule 34'd me so go ahead.


 
lolololol Heckler gots yiff of him xDDD


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing yiff of bando37xhecklerxsouthside :V



O hey. I forgot I have guns. *passes a few to Heckler and South Syde*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> O hey. I forgot I have guns. *passes a few to Heckler and South Syde*


 
pfft I can take him with no weapons but I don't mind using a gun :twisted:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some other furfag already rule 34'd me so go ahead.


That's cause you accidently called rule 35 on yourself.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's cause you accidently called rule 35 on yourself.



He did. I remembers it, was quite lulzy xP


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadface.

Went from huntard to resto / feral druid to death knight (frost) to elemental shaman...

Some groups though.. better off sitting on my totems and screwing myself..

Yay! Pugs!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's cause you accidently called rule 35 on yourself.


I don't know what that is



south syde fox said:


> lolololol Heckler gots yiff of him xDDD



Yeah some cock I used to talk to on XBL (because he was one of the most retarded furries I've ever met) drew porn of two fox guys having oral. He said the one giving was supposed to be me and that he drew it _in school_.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

I didn't talk to him much after that and apparently it's on FA somewhere, according to what he said.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU- that guy is screwey. Drawing shit like that in school... I will lynch him if I get the chance.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah some cock I used to talk to on XBL (because he was one of the most retarded furries I've ever met) drew porn of two fox guys having oral. He said the one giving was supposed to be me and that he drew it _in school_.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> I didn't talk to him much after that and apparently it's on FA somewhere, according to what he said.


 
I feel bad now...some furfag has got porn of you fucking some other dude in the ass D:

Well at least no one knows where its at on FA, not anyone from the forums at least for your sake


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I feel bad now...some furfag has got porn of you fucking some other dude in the ass D:
> 
> Well at least no one knows where its at on FA, not anyone from the forums at least for your sake


I think he got the point of not uploading it and saying it's me after i bitched him out for it. Of course he might've never even uploaded it.

It DOES exist though, I.... I saw it...

This is the freak that did it btw

http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=22748

He doesn't get on anymore though and I pissed him off to the point of him blocking me on XBL so I dunno.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think he got the point of not uploading it and saying it's me after i bitched him out for it. Of course he might've never even uploaded it.
> 
> It DOES exist though, I.... I saw it...
> 
> ...


 
lol whats xbl?


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol whats xbl?



-.- xbox live, home to 10 year olds


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think he got the point of not uploading it and saying it's me after i bitched him out for it. Of course he might've never even uploaded it.
> 
> It DOES exist though, I.... I saw it...
> 
> ...


Oh snap that's uselesskitsune I know him.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh snap that's uselesskitsune I know him.


FUCK

FUCKING FUCK

You KNOW him?!?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> -.- xbox live, home to 10 year olds


 
rofl he told you he made porn of your character on xbox live?
How the hell did he even get a reference, for all I know you said you don't have a sona to begin with lol xD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> rofl he told you he made porn of your character on xbox live?
> How the hell did he even get a reference, for all I know you said you don't have a sona to begin with lol xD


I uhhh... trolled him into thinking I was twice the furfag I am...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK
> 
> FUCKING FUCK
> 
> You KNOW him?!?!


I think I know which pic you're talking about hold on a sec.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I uhhh... trolled him into thinking I was twice the furfag I am...


 
Your a bad fox >:[
I thought you was supposed to insult furries and not pretend like one to troll D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think I know which pic you're talking about hold on a sec.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH A THING!?!?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your a bad fox >:[
> I thought you was supposed to insult furries and not pretend like one to troll D:


Hey I insulted him too!


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH A THING!?!?



DO IT FAGGOT

I want my lulz >:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH A THING!?!?


 
he's a monster...pure and simple, he never stops moving and strikes with lethal speed and strength :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH A THING!?!?


_*NSFW*_
http://d.facdn.net/art/nogitsunegabriel/1267211110.nogitsunegabriel_skcommissionrc1.png
I think he's using your character as a cum dumster now.
DON'T TELL HIM I SAID THAT THOUGH!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

^FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

At least he got the hair wrong I have long brown hair >=[

If he actually uploaded it with my real internet name I'll be pissed.

Also how do you know him?


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *NSFW*
> http://d.facdn.net/art/nogitsunegabriel/1267211110.nogitsunegabriel_skcommissionrc1.png
> I think he's using your character as a cum dumster now.
> DON'T TELL HIM I SAID THAT THOUGH!



Haha cum dumpster

Anyways, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

what did I miss?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> At least he got the hair wrong I have long brown hair >=[
> 
> ...


Nah he changed the name.
Cause he's on my watchlist cause he lives semi-close.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *NSFW*
> http://d.facdn.net/art/nogitsunegabriel/1267211110.nogitsunegabriel_skcommissionrc1.png
> I think he's using your character as a cum dumster now.
> DON'T TELL HIM I SAID THAT THOUGH!


 
Are you serious?...You cannot be serious, YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!
Anyhow its funny and sad at the same time, there are foxes doing what they do best :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> what did I miss?


Heckler called rule 35 on himself and it happened.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah he changed the name.
> Cause he's on my watchlist cause he lives semi-close.


That's not the one though, the one he showed me was a pencil drawing with no color and his character was sitting on a bed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

BITCHES...





This important announcement was made by yours truly South Syde Fox :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Are you serious?...You cannot be serious, YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!
> Anyhow its funny and sad at the same time, there are foxes doing what they do best :V



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU- there's a grey fox in that drawing. I thought they hadn't succumbed to being total sluts yet ><


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not the one though, the one he showed me was a pencil drawing with no color and his character was sitting on a bed.


Hold up a sec I'll find it, jeeeezzzz he's turned you into a cum dumpster.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hold up a sec I'll find it, jeeeezzzz he's turned you into a cum dumpster.


At... at least he got the hair wrong. Then I can just say it's a filthy lie >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU- there's a grey fox in that drawing. I thought they hadn't succumbed to being total sluts yet ><


 
pretty much all foxes are cum dumpsters though the usual ones are the red and orange ones D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> what did I miss?


 omg...your sig is epic, its the best sig since, well the sig I got


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> BITCHES...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can beat that 
Points to sig
|
V


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> pretty much all foxes are cum dumpsters though the usual ones are the red and orange ones D:



Yeah. I just thought that them grey ones were uncommon enough to not be little com dumpster fagolas. +10 internets if you get the reference right.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At... at least he got the hair wrong. Then I can just say it's a filthy lie >=[


Sorry dude, he changed the picture into his fursona not yours but I do know which one you're talking about.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yeah. I just thought that them grey ones were uncommon enough to not be little com dumpster fagolas. +10 internets if you get the reference right.


 
lol kitty0706 :3

@Crysix Corps: Yea I was saying your sig out beat mine rofl xD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry dude, he changed the picture into his fursona not yours but I do know which one you're talking about.


Good to know he didn't upload it as rule 34 of me, now I can rest easier hoping he only said that to piss me off.

God that kid is a fucking freak.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysik's sig is epic now...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good to know he didn't upload it as rule 34 of me, now I can rest easier hoping he only said that to piss me off.
> 
> God that kid is a fucking freak.


You're tempting me far to much to upload it rule34.net as "Heckler & Koch"


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're tempting me far to much to upload it rule34.net as "Heckler & Koch"


 pfft you don't got teh ballz >:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

now let us see how long my sig last :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're tempting me far to much to upload it rule34.net as "Heckler & Koch"


I go by another name on 99% of the websites I go to, so people will just see it and hope it's german gun manufacturer porn and not porn of me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> now let us see how long my sig last :V


If you were a real man you'd get the nips and vag showing.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're tempting me far to much to upload it rule34.net as "Heckler & Koch"



Lol people will think it's gun porn, but they get a ghey furry cum dumpster. I want reaction videos


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> pfft you don't got teh ballz >:3


I've got balls of steel


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've got balls of steel


 EAT SHIT AND DIE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you were a real man you'd get the nips and vag showing.


no but I enjoy seeing how close to the Forum Rules I can get and that sig is very close to that line we have on the forum
and two I use the uncensored ones on my messengers :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've got balls of steel


So do you actually talk to UK? or is he just a random guy you watch.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no but I enjoy seeing how close to the Forum Rules I can get and that sig is very close to that line we have on the forum
> and two I use the uncensored ones on my messengers :V


I wanna see the uncensored ones


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanna see the uncensored ones


you dont get to :V until you let harley have their way with you


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanna see the uncensored ones


 Hmm I might like to take a peek at those as well :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you dont get to :V until you let harley have their way with you


Sure why not just show them to me


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you dont get to :V until you let harley have their way with you



NOU

fine... I might consider it, as long as I can sell the tapes for profit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So do you actually talk to UK? or is he just a random guy you watch.


Meh once in long while, he's too furry even by me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh once in long while, he's too furry even by me.


 wow


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NOU
> 
> fine... I might consider it, as long as I can sell the tapes for profit.


you cant, all profits go to me :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Meh once in long while, he's too furry even by me.


Yeah he's pretty much insane. And his voice is hilariously nerdy, also did he ever mention anyone to you that's internet name started with an 'M", just curious.... don't post that name >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you cant, all profits go to me :V


 Hmm and I'll steal the pics when Heckler gets them...everybody wins 

Heckler and Harley go at it, I see vagina and Crysix gets money


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you cant, all profits go to me :V



BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> BAWWWWWWWW


to which I would give to Harley so they can pay child support :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

There's a problem with that though since I'm not gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There's a problem with that though since I'm not gay.


 
but thats not a problem for Harley rofl XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

he is refusing to take it for the team :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> he is refusing to take it for the team :V


 
lol I thought Heckler was a team player ;_;
Also I'm catching up to ya in post counts :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol I thought Heckler was a team player ;_;
> Also I'm catching up to ya in post counts :3


my post count would be higher if I dont vanish every 3 months and come back after 2 months


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Fine I'll take one for the team


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol I thought Heckler was a team player ;_;
> Also I'm catching up to ya in post counts :3



Oh noes the post count, what will we ever do??


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh noes the post count, what will we ever do??


 Make me pancakes :V



Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine I'll take one for the team


 You are the most bad ass fox to ever live


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Make me pancakes :V
> 
> 
> You are the most bad ass fox to ever live



How about no to the pancakes.

I thought I had badass fox in the bag :l


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Make me pancakes :V
> 
> 
> You are the most bad ass fox to ever live


Why thank you


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How about no to the pancakes.
> 
> I thought I had badass fox in the bag :l


 
but...but I love pancakes <3

Hmm that is true, for right now you both are tied then cause you are one of the coolest people on FAF


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but...but I love pancakes <3
> 
> Hmm that is true, for right now you both are tied then cause you are one of the coolest people on FAF


I'm cooler because I'm a good shot with a rifle.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cooler because I'm a good shot with a rifle.


 hmm interesting...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> hmm interesting...


I also have 8 dogs IRL.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cooler because I'm a good shot with a rifle.



I'm a pretty decent shot with a pistol.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also have 8 dogs IRL.


Small ones, big ones or both?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

:V now I'll be keeping those uncensored ones for myself till Harley confirms


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Small ones, big ones or both?


Both


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both


 That is awesome, bonus points if there is a Doberman somewhere :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

night guys and what we learn tonight

1) My Sig is awesome
2)H&K is a teamplayer
3) H&K is willing to get rammed for the greater good
4) yiff is still not significant
5) Boobs


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> night guys and what we learn tonight
> 
> 1) My Sig is awesome
> 2)H&K is a teamplayer
> ...


 
most awesome learning experiance ever 
Also I'm a beast :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> night guys and what we learn tonight
> 
> 1) My Sig is awesome
> 2)H&K is a teamplayer
> ...



:3 goodnight all, I have to get up at not 11 tomorrow


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3 goodnight all, I have to get up at not 11 tomorrow


Yea I'm gone to bed too, ciao suckas :V


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, this thread sure turned into something...interesting.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread reminds me of last semester, when I'd draw nekkid chicks or just tits on ANY surface at school to confuse people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This thread reminds me of last semester, when I'd draw nekkid chicks or just tits on ANY surface at school to confuse people.


That is just awesome!


----------



## Melkor (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This thread reminds me of last semester, when I'd draw nekkid chicks or just tits on ANY surface at school to confuse people.



" what are those doing there?" " I'm so confused!"


----------



## Tufts (Mar 1, 2010)

in regards to relationships, sex is extremely important.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Tufts said:


> in regards to relationships, sex is extremely important.


were not talking about IRL sex :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Tufts said:


> in regards to relationships, sex is extremely important.





Crysix Corps said:


> were not talking about IRL sex :V


And even there I'd have to say that's wrong...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And even there I'd have to say that's wrong...


IRL

its not :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> IRL
> 
> its not :V


Indeed...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> This thread reminds me of last semester, when I'd draw nekkid chicks or just tits on ANY surface at school to confuse people.


 marry me?
|-Dramatic Joke here-|


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Not a fan of yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Not a fan of yiff.


 Me neither :\


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

eh as long its tasteful


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> eh as long its tasteful



That's a rarity in the clogged drain of fetishes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> That's a rarity in the clogged drain of fetishes.


all mines are tasteful :V


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> all mines are tasteful :V



Like I said, a rarity. :>


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Not a fan of yiff.


It's only good if it's drawn good...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's only good if it's drawn good...


 I guess but I'd rather look at tasteful nudity than full blown furry sex :\


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's my opinion... Yiff ain't central to the fandom, but it is still very significant. At its core, the fandom is about admiration of the anthropomorphic animal, and we're really taking it to the ultimate level. Also, since almost every admirer of furry has a anthropomorphic alter ego, well, who would an anthropomorphic animal want to reproduce with?

Add to that that anthros are just beautiful creatures...


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Here's my opinion... Yiff ain't central to the fandom, but it is still very significant. At its core, the fandom is about admiration of the anthropomorphic animal, and we're really taking it to the ultimate level. Also, since almost every admirer of furry has a anthropomorphic alter ego, well, who would an anthropomorphic animal want to reproduce with?
> 
> Add to that that anthros are just beautiful creatures...



I think it was more about the love of the beauty of animals at first, well for me anyways. Then when immersed in the fandom, you get yiff from every direction at times, and you accept it at a big part of the fandom, which it really shouldn't be. I got bored with sex in general drawing it daily for quite a while, then it just didn't matter. I found myself returning to the draw of the animal fandom part more then the yiff


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure without yiff the furry fandom would be a much better place...

A man can dream though... a man can dream...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sure without yiff the furry fandom would be a much better place...
> 
> A man can dream though... a man can dream...


nah we would still have beasties and pedos


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

But you'd lose yours truly 

Nah, I'd still be here although I wouldn't be a crazy cockmonger (god that's my new favorite word) that I am now...


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I guess but I'd rather look at tasteful nudity than full blown furry sex :\


 
This.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But you'd lose yours truly
> 
> Nah, I'd still be here although I wouldn't be a crazy cockmonger (god that's my new favorite word) that I am now...


I'm not yiffing with you like you mentioned in that other thread! >=[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2010)

Gotta admit, I'm not a very kinky fur... I think my biggest kink is transformation... yeah...


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not yiffing with you like you mentioned in that other thread! >=[



C'mon H&K, everybody has done Scotty at least once. It's your turn.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> C'mon H&K, everybody has done Scotty at least once. It's your turn.


No. I'm not gay and I don't like creepy furry RP sex.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. *I'm not gay and I don't like creepy furry RP sex.*




....yet.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> C'mon H&K, everybody has done Scotty at least once. It's your turn.


 
I haven't either.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> ....yet.


God fucking damnit NO


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not yiffing with you like you mentioned in that other thread! >=[



Ok, go back on your offer then >.<



Kregoth said:


> C'mon H&K, everybody has done Scotty at least once. It's your turn.



I beg to differ, I've only RPed with ~6 others....



Heckler & Koch said:


> No. I'm not gay and I don't like creepy furry RP sex.



I also beg to differ...Do i have to copy and paste the PMs you sent me


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, go back on your offer then >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir have I ever said something sexual that was 100% serious on this forum?

I think not!

I was just trolling you because it's funny.


I rest my case.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I also beg to differ...Do i have to copy and paste the PMs you sent me


Do eet!



Heckler & Koch said:


> I rest my case.


OBJECTION!

Sorry, couldn't resist. XD


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Depends on how you feel, Personally, I think its fine, just as long as no one asks me to do it... which I know someone will, but hey, I might just say just for the hell of it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir have I ever said something sexual that was 100% serious on this forum?
> 
> I think not!
> 
> ...



Oh well, I guess I'm too much for you to handle ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm too much for you to handle ^_^


I could handle you easy. However I choose not to for I am not a fan of the cock.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I could handle you easy. However I choose not to for I am not a fan of the cock.



You can but you choose not to....Show me wrong in that case.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You can but you choose not to....Show me wrong in that case.



Did anyone say cock???


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You can but you choose not to....Show me wrong in that case.


Do you want proof then?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Did anyone say cock???



You did.....



Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you want proof then?



Hehe, funny how you're considering such a silly thing. Bi-curiosity at its' best.

Edit: Judas Priest "Riding on the Wind" is a good song, just throwing that out there HK.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You did.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, funny how you're considering such a silly thing. Bi-curiosity at its' best.


It's not silly if I prove you wrong.

and yes that song is good.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> C'mon H&K, everybody has done Scotty at least once. It's your turn.



I don't plan to have sex with him, but I got to castrate him one time. <:3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I don't plan to have sex with him, but I got to castrate him one time. <:3c


Yet here is is, still trying to get me to fuck him... =[


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You did.....



You did first. XDD


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yet here is is, still trying to get me to fuck him... =[



He's like a frickin DragonBall Z Namek, always growing parts back. :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I don't plan to have sex with him, but I got to castrate him one time. <:3c



Am I missing something here? (hehe, get it??)



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yet here is is, still trying to get me to fuck him... =[



Hey you wanted me first. You threw a hissyfit cause I didn't yiff you before...



blackedsoul said:


> You did first. XDD



I did? I guess my mere presence just screams "COCK!!!!#~!@#"....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Am I missing something here? (hehe, get it??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuh uh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh.



As the Nile starts to flood....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As the Nile starts to flood....


Hey well I have to torment someone like that. You're just the biggest whore here so it had to be you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey well I have to torment someone like that. You're just the biggest whore here so it had to be you.



*sigh* You're mean  Getting my hopes up and all that who-ha. I know you still want me though


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

[QUOTE I did? I guess my mere presence just screams "COCK!!!!#~!@#"....[/QUOTE]

Yes... yes.. it does....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* You're mean  Getting my hopes up and all that who-ha. I know you still want me though


No that's just you trying to cope with the fact that I'm not gay and will never buttsex you.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No that's just you trying to cope with the fact that I'm not gay and will never buttsex you.



QFT.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I did? I guess my mere presence just screams "COCK!!!!#~!@#"....





> Yes... yes.. it does....


Sweet, I have mastered the aura of cockiness!



Heckler & Koch said:


> No that's just you trying to cope with the fact that I'm not gay and will never buttsex you.



So, persistence pays off.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes... yes.. it does....
> 
> Sweet, I have mastered the aura of cockiness!
> 
> ...


Not for me. That only works on the weak minded fools that make up the majority of the furry fandom. You will not make me gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

> Not for me. That only works on the weak minded fools that make up the majority of the furry fandom. You will not make me gay.



Didn't plan on it. It's called reverse sexual teasing


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Didn't plan on it. It's called reverse sexual teasing


Go on.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

So many quote fails.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

[Quote:/] Lol, failzorz! 





> [Quote, Lol, I fail again!]


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Didn't plan on it. It's called reverse sexual teasing



Congrats. lol, yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Yiff is significant, but that's also subjective. It doesn't mean much to some, it means a lot to others. *Shrugs.*



Scotty1700 said:


> Sweet, I have mastered the aura of cockiness!
> 
> 
> 
> So, persistence pays off.



Persistence indeed. Wow!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Congrats. lol, yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff



Oh murr.....Is it wrong to want to look at some good ol' yiff now?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> [Quote:/] Lol, failzorz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr.....Is it wrong to want to look at some good ol' yiff now?



Yes.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr.....Is it wrong to want to look at some good ol' yiff now?



lol, Yiff pictures is awesome, but you must admit its not as fun as actually doing it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Yes.


Depends on who you are.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty1700 said:
> 
> 
> > [Quote:/] Lol, failzorz!
> ...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> lol, Yiff pictures is awesome, but you must admit its not as fun as actually doing it.



But of course, I'm talking about yiff ART though. I might expand my hidden yiff supply some.



Wyldfyre said:


> Depends on who you are.



Does the King of Cock suffice?


*Claps wildy* I'm an elder god now!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does the King of Cock suffice?


Aye.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But of course, I'm talking about yiff ART though. I might expand my hidden yiff supply some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we're fucked.

C wut i did thar?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Well, we're fucked.


We or you?


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But of course, I'm talking about yiff ART though. I might expand my hidden yiff supply some.
> 
> That so? well tell me when it comes out lol, unless of course....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heckler & Koch said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty1700 said:
> ...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Well, we're fucked.
> 
> C wut i did thar?



No I didn't catch it actually...



blackedsoul said:


> Scotty1700 said:
> 
> 
> > But of course, I'm talking about yiff ART though. I might expand my hidden yiff supply some.
> ...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Yiff is not important at all. /thread.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yiff is not important at all. /thread.



Seconded.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yiff is not important at all. /thread.


ahhhh sweet sweet *car crash* FAILURE!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Seconded.



Thirded.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Thirded.


 The Congress has reached an agreement. Pass on the bill that yiff is unimportant.

Next issue for disscussion:  what do we do with all the furfags who like yiff?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 1, 2010)

Yiff is more significant than anyone could ever know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

LIES! YIFF IS MY LIFE!

Hehe just kidding, just wanted to break the combo


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yiff is not important at all. /thread.





Kregoth said:


> Seconded.





Tommy said:


> Thirded.


C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!

Edit: Damn people... -_-


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!
> 
> Edit: Damn people... -_-



D-D-D-D-D-DEAD MEME IS DEAD.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The Congress has reached an agreement. Pass on the bill that yiff is unimportant.
> 
> Next issue for disscussion:  what do we do with all the furfags who like yiff?



Nothing? They like what they like?


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Next issue for disscussion:  what do we do with all the furfags who like yiff?



I vote we station them in Alert.

Tell them there's an all-yiff convention there.

See attachment for map of Alert.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The Congress has reached an agreement. Pass on the bill that yiff is unimportant.
> 
> Next issue for disscussion:  what do we do with all the furfags who like yiff?



I say we kill them with fire. :/

(For all you silly people into yiff, I am simply jesting.)


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> LIES! YIFF IS MY LIFE!
> 
> Hehe just kidding, just wanted to break the combo



hey, scotty, you feel a little offended?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> I vote we station them in Alert.
> 
> Tell them there's an all-yiff convention there.


My shaman is cooler than yours.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

O_O A convention dedicated to yiff! I'd die from the bucketloads of cum everwhere....(referring to that random "Leaves a bucket of piss" thing that seems to pop up every so often.)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I say we kill them with fire. :/
> 
> (For all you silly people into yiff, I am simply jesting.)


 fire is too good for them.  they just go to hell anyway.   i say death by gas chamber.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O A convention dedicated to yiff! I'd die from the oceanloads of cum everwhere....


Fix'd


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My shaman is cooler than yours.



Wouldn't know.

Wouldn't be surprised, either.


Scotty1700 said:


> O_O A convention dedicated to yiff! I'd die from the bucketloads of cum everwhere....(referring to that random "Leaves a bucket of piss" thing that seems to pop up every so often.)



Yeah, but that would be in Alert, it'd freeze.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O A convention dedicated to yiff! I'd die from the bucketloads of cum everwhere....(referring to that random "Leaves a bucket of piss" thing that seems to pop up every so often.)





Wyldfyre said:


> Fix'd



...
...
...

I'll pass. >_<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fix'd



Wow that's good, another good knee slapper.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O A convention dedicated to yiff! I'd die from the bucketloads of cum everwhere....(referring to that random "Leaves a bucket of piss" thing that seems to pop up every so often.)



Yes, you'd have drowned by cum.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yes, you'd have drowned by cum.



Now the question is, would I be complaining about it O_O


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds kinky ^.=.^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yes, you'd have drowned by cum.


 i wonder if they have a pool....?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yes, you'd have drowned by cum.



Ew. >_<

I can live with and even enjoy some yiff, but for gawds sakes there's a limit on the amount of semen. Jeez. >_<


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wonder if they have a pool....?


Still not enough.


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wonder if they have a pool....?



It's in Alert, the pool would freeze.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now the question is, would I be complaining about it O_O



That's a good question and one I'd be willing to answer as yes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Still not enough.


 they just said there was an ocean.... it think theres enough. 

Welcome to the pool!  warning: you WILL get AIDS from swimming in it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they just said there was an ocean.... it think theres enough.
> 
> Welcome to the pool!  warning: you WILL get AIDS from swimming in it.



*Convulses.*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they just said there was an ocean.... it think theres enough.
> 
> Welcome to the pool! warning: you WILL get AIDS from swimming in it.


I meant the pool won't be enough.


Shit, I better get my XXXXL condom.


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm starting to think I'm the only one who appreciates just how far north Alert is...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Convulses.*


O.=.o Cum is that repulsive? Well... The STDs are, but still... =P


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they just said there was an ocean.... it think theres enough.
> 
> Welcome to the pool!  warning: you WILL get AIDS from swimming in it.


That's just grim...


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh wait, No, I wouldn't be complaining, Death by drowing of cum sounds... awesome... XDD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one who appreciates just how far north Alert is...


 i bet its nice and warm there.   besides..... Heating?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Oh wait, No, I wouldn't be complaining, Death by drowing of cum sounds... awesome... XDD


 Sounds kinky, but I would pass. I'm still skeptical of heaven and hell.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i bet its nice and warm there.   besides..... Heating?


No one realizes that northerness really wouldn't affect me....


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> O.=.o Cum is that repulsive? Well... The STDs are, but still... =P



It's not the cum/semen in itself...

...it's just the fact that people overdo it in a number of situations. >_<


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's not the cum/semen in itself...
> 
> ...it's just the fact that people overdo it in a number of situations. >_<


What does that mean? O.=.o That doesn't sound fun.


BUKKAKE POWER


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> No one realizes that northerness really wouldn't affect me....



Have you been to Alert?

It's the farthest north permanently populated settlement in the world!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What does that mean? O.=.o That doesn't sound fun.
> 
> 
> BUKKAKE POWER




Well, some of mentioned an ocean or pool full of cum. That's just nasty, IMO.

And honestly, some drawings just overdo it. I mean, it's 85% semen in some pics.

It's a personal thing, really.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

6 users have now "wet" themselves


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Sounds kinky, but I would pass. I'm still skeptical of heaven and hell.


Awww. cum now... being cummed on to death would be awesome... Jesting.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Shivers* Too cold, I'm too cold here in PA. Silly canadians and their random insight on cold  situations...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 6 users have now "wet" themselves



No thanks. :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 6 users have now "wet" themselves



Nope, still dry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 6 users have now "wet" themselves



HAHAHA Dammit that's hilarious! *Checks lower self.* "Nope, I'm good  )

O_O Another combo!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well, some of mentioned an ocean or pool full of cum. That's just nasty, IMO.
> 
> And honestly, some drawings just overdo it. I mean, it's 85% semen in some pics.
> 
> It's a personal thing, really.


I understand what you're talking about, I don't like it either when the characters look like cake icing o.=.O thats a tad bit too much.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 6 users have now "wet" themselves


I refuse to get a hardon to a drawing D:<


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 6 users have now "wet" themselves


*looks down* nope. good here.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I understand what you're talking about, I don't like it either when the characters look like cake icing o.=.O thats a tad bit too much.



Besides, I prefer clean facial expressions.


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

What the heck is going on here?! Ohhh an ocean of cum, I'll grab my swim trunks. 

Also, in response to that picture, I'm not one of the 6 either.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate unnatural aspects in art such as gallons upon gallons of cum....although I wish I had such a load under my belt, that would make for a good climax


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I understand what you're talking about, I don't like it either when the characters look like cake icing o.=.O thats a tad bit too much.


Agreed.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Shivers* Too cold, I'm too cold here in PA. Silly canadians and their random insight on cold situations...


 now what do u call ur state usually?
its Pennsyltucky right?


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I refuse to get a hardon to a drawing D:<



^


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate unnatural aspects in art such as gallons upon gallons of cum....although I wish I had such a load under my belt, that would make for a good climax


Agreed on that part. XDD


----------



## Dass (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Shivers* Too cold, I'm too cold here in PA. Silly canadians and their random insight on cold  situations...



Silly Americans and their thinking it's cold in most of Canada right now.

I mean god, it's... above zero!


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Dass said:


> Silly Americans and their thinking it's cold in most of Canada right now.
> 
> I mean god, it's... above zero!



I mean god, Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a reasonable amount by several characters onto a single person... But one guy just splattering his load like he's a fire hydrant is not... Pleasing... Unless he's like a huge feral or whatever.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> now what do u call ur state usually?
> its Pennsyltucky right?



It's the only "state" that starts with the letter P.....and no, Penis is currently not a state of the United States of America.



blackedsoul said:


> Agreed on that part. XDD



Ultimate orgies ftw!!



Dass said:


> Silly Americans and their thinking it's cold in most of Canada right now.
> 
> I mean god, it's... above zero!



I'm sorry, I'm from america where if you're not dumb.....you move somewhere else?  I kid thee fellow americans, but yes I know that canada isn't as cold as once thought.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I wouldn't mind a reasonable amount by several characters onto a single person... But one guy just splattering his load like he's a fire hydrant is not... Pleasing... Unless he's like a huge feral or whatever.


Yea, theres a limit to how much is actually reasonable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yea, theres a limit to how much is actually reasonable.



Yuppers.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yea, theres a limit to how much is actually reasonable.


"Hey, I'm Blastoise! BLAAAAAAAAAARGH!"


Thats just a major turn off. I agree.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's the only "state" that starts with the letter P.....and no, Penis is currently not a state of the United States of America.


 lol im from the US too.  i would tell u wat state but i think u might rape me 0_0


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Yea, theres a limit to how much is actually reasonable.


Makes me wonder what the hell the artist might be thinking.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ultimate orgies ftw!!



HELL YEA! XDD nice. Ahh yes, yiff is behind the furry fandom XD


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I wouldn't mind a reasonable amount by several characters onto a single person... But one guy just splattering his load like he's a fire hydrant is not... Pleasing... Unless he's like a huge feral or whatever.


 
What if he is a fire hydrant......


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol im from the US too.  i would tell u wat state but i think u might rape me 0_0



Please go on. 



Wyldfyre said:


> Makes me wonder what the hell the artist might be thinking.



I think this whenever I see vore, inflation, macro, fatfurs, or any of them other weird fetishes.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> HELL YEA! XDD nice. Ahh yes, yiff is behind the furry fandom XD


Actually, I don't think yiff is _behind_ the furry fandom, but I think a lot of people are in it purely for the yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> HELL YEA! XDD nice. Ahh yes, yiff is behind the furry fandom XD


what is this "yiff"? ive heard of no such thing! and if there was such a thing we must destroy it!



Scotty1700 said:


> Please go on.


0_0 DONT RAEP MEH!


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> What if he is a fire hydrant......


ohhhh good point.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> What if he is a fire hydrant......


 Do not let that thing touch me o.=.o It has that pedophile/rapist look.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what is this "yiff"? ive heard of no such thing! and if there was such a thing we must destroy it!
> 
> 
> 0_0 DONT RAEP MEH!



I hope you're not serious about that first statement and shit, I'm a virgin...the last thing I want to do is rape someone before I truly get intimate with someone else.


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Do not let that thing touch me o.=.o It has that pedophile/rapist look.


 
lol thats what happens when i draw something in 2 seconds with ms paint


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you're not serious about that first statement and shit, I'm a virgin...the last thing I want to do is rape someone before I truly get intimate with someone else.



Your a good man Scotty


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you're not serious about that first statement and shit, I'm a virgin...the last thing I want to do is rape someone before I truly get intimate with someone else.


Lies!


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Lies!



OH FOX!!!! LOOK OUT EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Your a good man Scotty



Why thank you, I'm actually a hardcore goodie two shoes IRL.



Wyldfyre said:


> Lies!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope you're not serious about that first statement and shit, I'm a virgin...the last thing I want to do is rape someone before I truly get intimate with someone else.


 lol i was hoping for a soviet russia joke with the first part....
and you dont seem like a virgin..... how old r u? 0_0


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol i was hoping for a soviet russia joke with the first part....
> and you dont seem like a virgin..... how old r u? 0_0



18 in 16 days ^_^

Yes, I'm very shy IRL...I break outta my little turtle shell once I get home or if I'm with my friends hehe.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think it is, but then again i don't notice it unless I'm looking for it for example (however hard it may be to believe) the first time i looked at Blotch's Gallery i did not notice any of his porn, and i was signed in on my account. It's only as significant to the fandom as you want it to be.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, I'm very shy IRL...I break outta my little turtle shell once I get home or if I'm with my friends hehe.



I'm a lot like you there. o.o


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm a lot like you there. o.o



Well I'm not too shy, I comment in others' conversations so it's not like I just cower in the corner so to speak. But yeah, in general I'm shy.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

To some who are into the sexual aspect, it is.
Most who are in the fandom and enjoy the sexual side of it have it at #2 or #3.

The monority that does not either tolerate it or want to be distanced form it.


----------



## Kelo (Mar 1, 2010)

Yiff is one of the only reasons I am here. If it wasn't for the real sexual attraction I have with anthropomorphic animals and related I would probably not even have an account here.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Yiff is one of the only reasons I am here. If it wasn't for the real sexual attraction I have with anthropomorphic animals and related I would probably not even have an account here.


 Someone is truthful o.=.o


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Someone is truthful o.=.o



Too truthful.... X.x


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Too truthful.... X.x


 The truth hurts D=


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> The truth hurts D=



Like a 2x4 with a nail in it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> The truth hurts D=


 lol I'm like the opposite, I'm here cause I think anthros look cool and not much else for sexual stuff xP


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol I'm like the opposite, I'm here cause I think anthros look cool and not much else for sexual stuff xP


 Anthros DO look cool ^^ I don't even have an actual FA account :/


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Anthros DO look cool ^^ I don't even have an actual FA account :/



Ahh.. did ya miss me?? XDD hahaha. and yush....yush they do.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the non-sexual and sexual aspects of it.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> I like the non-sexual and sexual aspects of it.



Finally, someone agrees with me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Both for me, I'm very capable of sitting back and reading an anthro comic that isn't sexual or I could go at it with some yiff....Preferably the second of the two though cause I'm a COCKMONGER, RAWR!


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Both for me, I'm very capable of sitting back and reading an anthro comic that isn't sexual or I could go at it with some yiff....Preferably the second of the two though cause I'm a COCKMONGER, RAWR!



haha. Nice.... and where is this anthro comic... I want to read one.... *cat eyes*


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, well I have a REALLY high sex drive so I just can't help myself. Though I can't find a site with good yiff artwork.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> haha. Nice.... and where is this anthro comic... I want to read one.... *cat eyes*



I don't really have any nonsexual ones that I've read in a while but there's Furpiled, Better Days, and a few others which I cannot remember. Oh, there's DDoS but the only link I have is HIGHLY NSFW so you have been warned.



Soka said:


> Haha, well I have a REALLY high sex drive so I just can't help myself. Though I can't find a site with good yiff artwork.



O..M..G...Please be like me!

There's very few high-sex-driven furries such as myself and I need to know I'm not alone


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't really have any nonsexual ones that I've read in a while but there's Furpiled, Better Days, and a few others which I cannot remember.


Doesn't really matter, I can have yiff or no yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> haha. Nice.... and where is this anthro comic... I want to read one.... *cat eyes*


 
well I do know of a decent comic though there are times when it sorta gets a bit into the hyper category cause one of the main characters is a thrall which is basically a human who has been turned into a werewolf and ends up being one of the largest ever known xD

All I can say is keep her happy when she changes and you won't have any problems but piss her off and your liable to wind up with your head missing if not anything else xP

http://www.peteristhewolf.com/


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, you have no idea. I'm like a teenage boy. Sex is on my brain almost constantly. :grin:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> Haha, you have no idea. I'm like a teenage boy. Sex is on my brain almost constantly. :grin:



^_^ There's one thing in common although i'm still a "teenage boy" for 16 more days (I turn 18 on march 17th!)

Woah, I turn 18 on the 17th in 16th days O_O


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, well I'm 22. I wish I could find some yiff art sites or forums.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> Haha, well I'm 22. I wish I could find some yiff art sites or forums.



Well FA has plenty IMO, are you sure you turned the maturity filter off in the User Settings?

Off topic: Lol I just thought of something funny to put as my species...Off to the UCP!
Edit: Nevermind, it's not Pg13


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ There's one thing in common although i'm still a "teenage boy" for 16 more days (I turn 18 on march 17th!)
> 
> Woah, I turn 18 on the 17th in 16th days O_O


 
Hey I'm a teenager for only 21 more days!! Wooo we should have a party!

I'm sure sex will still be on my mind though, its not like testosterone stops flowing at 18, thats happens at like 50 something

p.s. how do I cross out words in the posts, I tried <strike> </strike> but that didnt work


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well FA has plenty IMO, are you sure you turned the maturity filter off in the User Settings?
> 
> Off topic: Lol I just thought of something funny to put as my species...Off to the UCP!


 
lol that didnt last long
< how about this one

Edit: I don't wanna get banned either :-\


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hey I'm a teenager for only 21 more days!! Wooo we should have a party!
> 
> I'm sure sex will still be on my mind though, its not like testosterone stops flowing at 18, thats happens at like 50 something
> 
> p.s. how do I cross out words in the posts, I tried <strike> </strike> but that didnt work



I have no clue how to cross out the words tbh but yeah, I'd totally party it up if I could 


Edit: My new species wasn't PG13 so I changed it back...


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I have no clue how to cross out the words tbh but yeah, I'd totally party it up if I could
> 
> 
> Edit: My new species wasn't PG13 so I changed it back...



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

What was it? 

I don't really have a fixed species really. I'm still searching for one I like but it will definitely be either canine or feline.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was going to change it to Cocksie Foxie but that's obviously inappropriate...


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was going to change it to Cocksie Foxie but that's obviously inappropriate...




Just a little....hahaha.


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> Just a little....hahaha.


 
I liked my version better, just flip the words around....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ There's one thing in common although i'm still a "teenage boy" for 16 more days (I turn 18 on march 17th!)
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I turn 18 on the 17th in 16th days O_O



18 in my eyes is still a teenager .eight TEEN




Scotty1700 said:


> I was going to change it to Cocksie Foxie but that's obviously inappropriate...




Sucksie cocksie would of suited better but VERY inappropriate


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 18 in my eyes is still a teenager .eight TEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's even better. Could totally turn mine into Sucka instead of Soka. Hahahaha.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 18 in my eyes is still a teenager .eight TEEN



Ditto. A legal age teen.

(no snarky comments from anyone, i know that sounds bad >_<)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ditto. A legal age teen.
> 
> (no snarky comments from anyone, i know that sounds bad >_<)



A "legal age" teen here would be 16.

Anyway even if someone is 18 technically they are still a teenager hence why the term "In their late teens" comes from.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A "legal age" teen here would be 16.
> 
> Anyway even if someone is 18 technically they are still a teenager hence why the term "In their late teens" comes from.



Precisely, which is why a headache ensues when 18-19 years olds:

1. Proclaim maturity when plenty of 13-15 years olds are more mature
2. Claim to be better than their parents
3. Believe themselves to be independent sans job & money

etc.

You get the point.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

An eighteen-year-old is still a teenager, and they retain all the retardations of the age group.  In my opinion.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> An eighteen-year-old is still a teenager, and they retain all the retardations of the age group.  In my opinion.



Tis true, tis true.


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Precisely, which is why a headache ensues when 18-19 years olds:
> 
> 1. Proclaim maturity when plenty of 13-15 years olds are more mature
> 2. Claim to be better than their parents
> ...


 
I AM SUPER MATURE AND BETTER THAN EVERY ADULT IN THE WORLD, but you can keep feeding me money


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well not really because a teen is technically in control of his/her own life at that point. They can choose to fly the coup at any time and they're more or less on their own and thus I see it as a young adult....You don't see little 15 year olds on their own now do you?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well not really because a teen is technically in control of his/her own life at that point. They can choose to fly the coup at any time and they're more or less on their own and thus I see it as a young adult....You don't see little 15 year olds on their own now do you?



That wasn't the point. Legal adult yes, but we're speaking of maturity.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm 22 and I still don't consider myself all that mature. I'm just a hormone-crazed sex-aholic who happens to spend too much time on the internet looking at furry stuff and talking on forums. :grin:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That wasn't the point. Legal adult yes, but we're speaking of maturity.


 This


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> I'm 22 and I still don't consider myself all that mature. I'm just a hormone-crazed sex-aholic who happens to spend too much time on the internet looking at furry stuff and talking on forums. :grin:


 
Are you me from the future?


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

*shifty eyes*....of course not! *sneaks off to time portal*


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> *shifty eyes*....of course not! *sneaks off to time portal*


 
CORTEZ!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm craftier than the average human my age. I don't think my age has ever stopped me from doing something unless my parents were directly involved.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I lived under a rock most of my childhood and early teen years. Once I hit highschool though I began my inevitable transformation into what I am today....a pansexual gender bender though my maturity meter shows I gained +1 maturity today.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm craftier than the average human my age. I don't think my age has ever stopped me from doing something unless my parents were directly involved.


 
lol thats Kylie for ya and that avatar probably looks like you IRL huh xP


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol thats Kylie for ya and that avatar probably looks like you IRL huh xP


 Hahaha actually yes. Constantly changing my hair, just dyed it to that on saturday.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> I lived under a rock most of my childhood and early teen years. Once I hit highschool though I began my inevitable transformation into what I am today....a pansexual gender bender though my maturity meter shows I gained +1 maturity today.


 
You sound like me. 'cept I'm a pansexual gender benderor sorts and I'm in mah teens.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hahaha actually yes. Constantly changing my hair, just dyed it to that on saturday.


 
lmao thats pretty cute xD


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> I lived under a rock most of my childhood and early teen years. Once I hit highschool though I began my inevitable transformation into what I am today....a pansexual gender bender though my maturity meter shows I gained +1 maturity today.


 
Maybe your not me then...lol atleast not yet :-O I should get away from this website while I still can lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lmao thats pretty cute xD


 
Haha my avatar is cute. I, however, am a creepy little fuck. There's a legit photo of it on my skype page and I'm kind of glare smirking at the camera.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You sound like me. 'cept I'm a pansexual gender benderor sorts and I'm in mah teens.



Ahhh, to be in my teens again. Teen years were simple. 

Rule #1: Do what your hormones tell you no matter what.
Rule #2: Refer to rule#1 at all times.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Maybe your not me then...lol atleast not yet :-O I should get away from this website while I still can lol




Mwahahaha!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> I lived under a rock most of my childhood and early teen years. Once I hit highschool though I began my inevitable transformation into what I am today....a pansexual gender bender though my maturity meter shows I gained +1 maturity today.



You seem very similar to me...I was very antisocial when I was a child and I just started to expose myself during my freshmen year and now I'm a good ol' horndog  although I can't agree with the gender bender part and my maturity hasn't really increased much, if anything it decreased as before I thought about it but now I'm expressing it lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha my avatar is cute. I, however, am a creepy little fuck. There's a legit photo of it on my skype page and I'm kind of glare smirking at the camera.


 
lol you can't be that bad and I bet I've seen some creepier people :3


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I have no choice in being a gender bender. One morning I wake up and I'm feminine. I wake up the next day and I'm masculine. Maybe I'm just weird but I like it. 

I'm a "horn-dog" almost 24/7 so its no surprise I'm into yiff.


----------



## Browder (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You seem very similar to me...I was very antisocial when I was a child and I just started to expose myself during my freshmen year and now I'm a good ol' horndog  although I can't agree with the gender bender part and my maturity hasn't really increased much, if anything it decreased as before I thought about it but now I'm expressing it lol



You are so much my opposite. Once I started high school I mellowed out.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You seem very similar to me...I was very antisocial when I was a child and I just started to expose myself during my freshmen year and now I'm a good ol' horndog  although I can't agree with the gender bender part and my maturity hasn't really increased much, if anything it decreased as before I thought about it but now I'm expressing it lol



Wow, you sound a lot like me...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

You keep this love
thing [LOVE]
child [LOVE]
toy 
You keep this love
fist [LOVE]
scar [LOVE]
break 
You keep this love [LOVE. LOVE]
[LOVE, LOVE, LOVE]
You keep this [LOVE]



+5 awesomeness for the person who can tell me the song and artist without the help of a search engine


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol you can't be that bad and I bet I've seen some creepier people :3


 
Haha I'm sure you've seen creepier, but I'm still a bit scary compared to most ladies my age.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol you can't be that bad and I bet I've seen some creepier people :3



I don't find anything creepy about her besides her personality (hehe ^_^) and the overtly uniqueness of her hair (it's like fire!)



Browder said:


> You are so much my opposite. Once I started high school I mellowed out.



Oh, you seem normal than...that's no fun


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't find anything creepy about her besides her personality (hehe ^_^) and the overtly uniqueness of her hair (it's like fire!)


 
Actually she seems normal to most of the other ladies here and its fun to chat with her lol



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha I'm sure you've seen creepier, but I'm still a bit scary compared to most ladies my age.


 Well hopefully you don't act like them either, from what I seen women tend to spend alot of fucking money on shoes and make up...I seen my sister blow through 400 dollars in a matter of hours D:

If your not the stereotype and you act a little tomboyish then I bet we'd get along fine ^^


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

The only thing I'd like to do with $400 would be to spend it on a snake or other reptile.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> The only thing I'd like to do with $400 would be to spend it on a snake or other reptile.


 
meh I couldn't even if I wanted too, I'm more of put stuff up and try not to ever use it xD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Actually she seems normal to most of the other ladies here and its fun to chat with her lol
> 
> 
> Well hopefully you don't act like them either, from what I seen women tend to spend alot of fucking money on shoes and make up...I seen my sister blow through 400 dollars in a matter of hours D:
> ...


 
Haha I am VERY good at spending money, but usually on shit I legitimately need like clothing and video games.


Soka said:


> The only thing I'd like to do with $400 would be to spend it on a snake or other reptile.


 
Do you want my snake? He's is a little cockshiner named Jhonen. He bites >: [


----------



## garoose (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> meh I couldn't even if I wanted too, I'm more of put stuff up and try not to ever use it xD


 
I like the feeling of owning new things lol, if that made any sense, I've spent a lot of money that I may have regretted later haha


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha I am VERY good at spending money, but usually on shit I legitimately need like clothing and video games.
> 
> 
> Do you want my snake? He's is a little cockshiner named Jhonen. He bites >: [


 

lol clothing is alright as long as you don't spend it on like 2 shirts and a pair of pants...games are good but I don't even spend much on them and I'm a gamer, I only buy games if I got a gross amount of money and I know I've got my bills taken care of and the car is fine x3


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd love a new snake but you are all the way in Cali. I've spent a little over $3k in snakes and their enclosures (enclosures only cost me $1000 total so the other $2000 was in snakes) 

See I am weird. 

So if FA has yiff art I have to join in order to search the pics right? And do I have to sign up to FA separately?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol clothing is alright as long as you don't spend it on like 2 shirts and a pair of pants...games are good but I don't even spend much on them and I'm a gamer, I only buy games if I got a gross amount of money and I know I've got my bills taken care of and the car is fine x3


 
Haha, 'tis the beauty of being youngish. I have no bills....or car D:



Soka said:


> I'd love a new snake but you are all the way in Cali. I've spent a little over $3k in snakes and their enclosures (enclosures only cost me $1000 total so the other $2000 was in snakes)
> 
> See I am weird.


 My snake is a vicious little bastard. I hate him, with love.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haha, 'tis the beauty of being youngish. I have no bills....or car D:


 I don't have much bills yet, just internet and cell phone and the car expenses I have to pay so I got it easy for the moment but when I get car insurance I'm going to be seriously broke as all hell e_e

btw I'm 21 now, I've been 21 for the past few months lol, I bought myself a few drinks but I have yet to get seriously wasted xP


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one that waited 2 years to bite me. He's been trying to tag me that long and only just managed to do it. Little bastard.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't have much bills yet, just internet and cell phone and the car expenses I have to pay so I got it easy for the moment but when I get car insurance I'm going to be seriously broke as all hell e_e
> 
> btw I'm 21 now, I've been 21 for the past few months lol, I bought myself a few drinks but I have yet to get seriously wasted xP



A word of warning....DO NOT mix champagne and lemon juice. Baaaad mix. But amaretto in strawberry margarita mix or strawberry jello is lovely.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> A word of warning....DO NOT mix champagne and lemon juice. Baaaad mix. But amaretto in strawberry margarita mix or strawberry jello is lovely.


 
lol alright x3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't have much bills yet, just internet and cell phone and the car expenses I have to pay so I got it easy for the moment but when I get car insurance I'm going to be seriously broke as all hell e_e
> 
> btw I'm 21 now, I've been 21 for the past few months lol, I bought myself a few drinks but I have yet to get seriously wasted xP


Lol I'm nearly 17. Have no money to get my license. so I just chill.



Soka said:


> I have one that waited 2 years to bite me. He's been trying to tag me that long and only just managed to do it. Little bastard.


 
Win  I've had Jhonen since September or October and I'm still too quick for the little asshat.

I think LonelyKitsune and seriman heard me yelling obscenities at him once on skype.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> A word of warning....DO NOT mix champagne and lemon juice. Baaaad mix. But amaretto in strawberry margarita mix or strawberry jello is lovely.


 
Green Monster Energy Drink and Smirnoff Ice = mouthgasm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Green Monster Energy Drink and Smirnoff Ice = mouthgasm.


try vodka and mountain dew


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, yea you should have heard me yelling at him. His name is Thriller. Now that he's bitten me, he's not as jumpy. I like your snake's name too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> try vodka and mountain dew


 
I'm a lightweight, can't have straight up stuff like vodka.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> try vodka and mountain dew


 I will try this sometime...MISSION UPDATE: Must aquire vodka and mountain dew, destroy all that get in your way and leave no survivors!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> Haha, yea you should have heard me yelling at him. His name is Thriller. Now that he's bitten me, he's not as jumpy. I like your snake's name too.


 
Thanks  It's after the fantastic Jhonen Vasquez [Invader Zim, Johnny the Homicidal Maniac, Squee]


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I will try this sometime...MISSION UPDATE: Must aquire vodka and mountain dew, destroy all that get in your way and leave no survivors!


Mountain dew and vodka is a effin bitch to drink.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not a lightweight but I'm not a heavy drinker either. Though there was that one time...We drank so much. Have a picture somewhere of all the empty bottles. 

Whiskey + sparkling apple cider = yum
Cap'n Morgan's Coconut Rum + peach tea = yum



......wow way off topic are we not?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Lol I'm nearly 17. Have no money to get my license. so I just chill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, gotta get the "gang" back together once LK gets his men at arms ready to go..OH shit, I just realized they left today!

Btw, I got a small amount of Taquila that's been staring me down lately, any words of advice/recipes?


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Thanks  It's after the fantastic Jhonen Vasquez [Invader Zim, Johnny the Homicidal Maniac, Squee]



You get +50 points in my book! My corn snake is named Zim.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Soka said:


> You get +50 points in my book! My corn snake is named Zim.


 <3333 Jhonen is a black corn snake : D


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Mountain dew and vodka is a effin bitch to drink.


 so is it really good or are you just playing around? :O


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> so is it really good or are you just playing around? :O


I'm not gonna say, just make sure you're sitting on the floor.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> <3333 Jhonen is a black corn snake : D



Black as in anerythristic? My girl is a snow corn. I plan on breeding her sometime soon (named her when I didn't know her sex)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Dunno, the breed was described as "black corn snake" when I got him. I had a ghost corn snake named eris who was a total sweetheart. miss her.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm. I'd have to see a picture. As far as I know there is no black corn snake morph. (sorry I'm a snake nerd. I breed snakes as a hobby. ^^)


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm learning that making threads like this is a BAD idea. 

3 pages in and it's off topic.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Heh, no worries. If you have skype I'll take him out via webcam but otherwise I don't like handling the little fucker.


----------



## Soka (Mar 1, 2010)

Apologies! Didn't mean to.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I'm learning that making threads like this is a BAD idea.
> 
> 3 pages in and it's off topic.


 
Poor baby.

Also, your quoting of Stalin upsets me. Such an interesting quote being used by such a predictable poster.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I'm learning that making threads like this is a BAD idea.
> 
> 3 pages in and it's off topic.



You know that this happens in pretty much EVERY thread, right?


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Poor baby.
> 
> Also, your quoting of Stalin upsets me. Such an interesting quote being used by such a predictable poster.



And you are the judgemental one. You say I am a predictable poster? I don't think you have looked out side the den. 
I might be new here and, I've struggled a bit with finding my way and not pissing people off. I don't think that gives you any right to make *flame bait* such as the post just now. 

The quote is a _very _true quote said by an evil person. I also quote Hitler, even though I in no way like him. 
It's mostly for the shock value, it's proof that even the shittyst of people can still say good things, and the Hitler quote has a special meaning to people engaged in lying a lot.

The Stalin quote is the truth of life. We will react *FAR* more seriously to out own mothers death then to the 6 million+ jews dead in the holocaust, only because it was 70 years ago.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You know that this happens in pretty much EVERY thread, right?



I've noticed that, I hate that crap... and then people hate my for closing my threads when they turn into butt-sex rings. 

I was being quite serious about the question. I've herd conflicting views on the matter from other furry's (I guess the furry's on 4chan are a bit different) 

Meh, fuck this double posting shit... why cant it auto add my post to the original one.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> And you are the judgemental one. You say I am a predictable poster? I don't think you have looked out side the den.
> I might be new here and, I've struggled a bit with finding my way and not pissing people off. I don't think that gives you any right to make *flame bait* such as the post just now.
> 
> The quote is a _very _true quote said by an evil person. I also quote Hitler, even though I in no way like him.
> ...


 
You're barely newer than me. Frankly, I was never flamed because I never made unclear or unneeded threads. If I want to mess with you, I will. Were you the kind of person to laugh it off we could have fun. But o noes! The internets [and the fandom] is srs bznss, isn't it? I love the quote, and I don't think Stalin was evil. He hated EVERYONE, not just a targeted section of his country and I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You're barely newer than me. Frankly, I was never flamed because I never made unclear or unneeded threads. If I want to mess with you, I will. Were you the kind of person to laugh it off we could have fun. But o noes! The internets [and the fandom] is srs bznss, isn't it? I love the quote, and I don't think Stalin was evil. He hated EVERYONE, not just a targeted section of his country and I thought that was interesting.



Sorry, but I can not detect "Being messed withed" over the internet. You made it seem pretty clear that you where trying to make flame bait. 
I consider this to be serious business, if I wanted to make a dumbass thread, I'd put it in the rants and raves. 

If you are going to come across like you did, please put a note that your not trying to act like an ass. 
You made it seem like you didn't like the quote.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

My exact words were:

Also, your quoting of Stalin upsets me. *Such an interesting quote being used by such a predictable poster.*

I stated that the quote was interesting, but you using it upsets me because I'm clearly not fond of you.

Anyway, everyone on here who knows me knows I don't give a fuck about this stuff and 90% of the time when I'm acting like a bitch it's because I'm fucking with you, I probably still don't like you though. I'm not gonna post something and be all "b-t-dubbs I'm jking <3"


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

The reason why this happens is that everyone has a short attention span (Or a very short memory...) or they're posters who don't even bother to read the posts from before (Like me) and just post random useless bullcrap.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My exact words were:
> 
> Also, your quoting of Stalin upsets me. *Such an interesting quote being used by such a predictable poster.*
> 
> ...



What have I done to make you not fond of me?

Judgmental much?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm allowed to be judgemental. I'm a little stoner female with short hair that's coloured like fire that I spike into a fauxhawk. I get judgement leaving my bedroom. You're going to have to learn to take it like a man and get over it.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My exact words were:
> 
> Also, your quoting of Stalin upsets me. *Such an interesting quote being used by such a predictable poster.*
> 
> ...



<3 ?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn I leave the thread for a hour and there are insults flying everywhere and I'm not in the middle...this makes me sad ._.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Damn I leave the thread for a hour and there are insults flying everywhere and I'm not in the middle...this makes me sad ._.



That's probably a good thing...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

"I have never felt
such frustration or lack of self control"

<3


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Sorry, but I can not detect "Being messed withed" over the internet. You made it seem pretty clear that you where trying to make flame bait.
> I consider this to be serious business, if I wanted to make a dumbass thread, I'd put it in the rants and raves.
> 
> If you are going to come across like you did, please put a note that your not trying to act like an ass.
> You made it seem like you didn't like the quote.



Lurk moar. It makes doing the first part of your post a lot easier when your already familiar with the type of person the poster is. Even I know how Kylie acts on the forums, I'm more of a new fag then you.  (In number of posts.) :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm the same on every forum  

a few thousand people have figured out bitch is my default expression, he just doesn't catch on too quick :j


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

goatse


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> goatse



Oh murr.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> goatse



There goes H&K again.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> goatse



*vomits*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

God damn I love _Dirt_

*you, you are so special
you have the talet
to make me feel like dirt*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *vomits*



*seconds that*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's probably a good thing...


 Not for me, I like when people try to insult me and then I outwit their asses and they never post in the thread again, it makes me feel all warm inside when I do that, I've did that to a few of the older members and it makes the thread win :3

Also I don't really take insults or threats here serious so it matters not if they try to mess with me anyways xD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Not for me, I like when people try to insult me and then I outwit their asses and they never post in the thread again, it makes me feel all warm inside when I do that, I've did that to a few of the older members and it makes the thread win :3
> 
> Also I don't really take insults or threats here serious so it matters not if they try to mess with me anyways xD



Ah, didn't think of that. That's good.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Not for me, I like when people try to insult me and then I outwit their asses and they never post in the thread again, it makes me feel all warm inside when I do that, I've did that to a few of the older members and it makes the thread win :3
> 
> Also I don't really take insults or threats here serious so it matters not if they try to mess with me anyways xD


 
I think you tried to fuck with me once, but got frustrated when I wouldn't take offense to anything XD

And that method won't work for teh ph41l


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I think you tried to fuck with me once, but got frustrated when I wouldn't take offense to anything XD
> 
> And that method won't work for teh ph41l


 
I didn't get frustrated...you just bored me to death and you was trying to come on to me :[


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Not for me, *I like when people try to insult me and then I outwit their asses and they never post in the thread again*, it makes me feel all warm inside when I do that, I've did that to a few of the older members and it makes the thread win :3
> 
> Also* I don't really take insults or threats here serious so it matters not if they try to mess with me anyways* xD



I think I love you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I think I love you.


 
o.o;

Wat?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not an easy person to troll :3 and heh that's because it made you awkward. so i continued.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Furry porn? In my computer magazines? That's more likely than you think.

Oh yes I hate that furry porn.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not an easy person to troll :3 and heh that's because it made you awkward. so i continued.


I'm also hard to troll since I take hardly anything on the internet seriously.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not an easy person to troll :3 and heh that's because it made you awkward. so i continued.


 pfft I was just playing around :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not an easy person to troll :3 and heh that's because it made you awkward. so i continued.



I'm not easy to troll either. I just turn up the stupid and go along for the lulz.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

No one has tried trolling me yet so I can't say if I am easy to troll or not. Unless they have and I haven't noticed/didn't care.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> No one has tried trolling me yet so I can't say if I am easy to troll or not. Unless they have and I haven't noticed/didn't care.


 You seem cool so I guess they haven't did anything to ya yet


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Well kids, I must bid you farewell. Goonight, friends. Go fuck yourself, ep1c ph41l.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

I need to sleep also. God damn school, providing me with edumacation.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well kids, I must bid you farewell. Goonight, friends. Go fuck yourself, ep1c ph41l.


good night kylie, I'll tuck you in bed and then steal your food from the fridge


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well kids, I must bid you farewell. Goonight, friends. Go fuck yourself, ep1c ph41l.



Goodnight, although it is only 10...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

home from work what did I miss :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> home from work what did I miss :V


Me not being gay.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Goodnight, although it is only 10...



Timezones bro, they're a bitch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Me not being gay.


thats every day though so I never miss that


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Timezones bro, they're a bitch.



I live in the same county as her xP


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I have school in the mornin' >_> IM TIRED DON'T JUDGE ME D;


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have school in the mornin' >_> IM TIRED DON'T JUDGE ME D;



Same but I'm stupid and get 6 hours of sleep a night. Mabye I should stop...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have school in the mornin' >_> IM TIRED DON'T JUDGE ME D;


I get to clean out m dead grandma's disgusting apartment filled with old rotting food from the 60's tomorrow....


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I get to clean out m dead grandma's disgusting apartment filled with old rotting food from the 60's tomorrow....



D: where the fuck was her landlord all these years??


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I get to clean out m dead grandma's disgusting apartment filled with old rotting food from the 60's tomorrow....


 
That's a little vile. I'll be finding strange WW2 artifacts in my grandma's home when she passes. She'sgot some badass photos from the war that I'm inheriting regardless. I dgaf who wants it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's a little vile. I'll be finding strange WW2 artifacts in my grandma's home when she passes. She'sgot some badass photos from the war that I'm inheriting regardless. I dgaf who wants it.


Sounds awesome. My grandma was not a very good person and just sat in her house watching TV all day while hoarding food. I hate to say that since she was family but it's true. =[


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's a little vile. I'll be finding strange WW2 artifacts in my grandma's home when she passes. She'sgot some badass photos from the war that I'm inheriting regardless. I dgaf who wants it.



My grandpa stashed away or got rid of all his Korean War artifacts, I think. He hates to think about it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am fascinated by warfare, not to be crazy about it but I can listen to stories and read books and watch documentaries for hours on end. Watched Blackhawk Down the other day and it was great.

Random WW2 Related story: My dad's uncle (yes, that would make him my great uncle) who lives in Britain had a bomb go through his house (through the roof, 2nd floor ceiling, 2nd story floor, 1st story floor, and ended up in his basement and it never went off. My dad said he got it disarmed and uses it as a doorstop during the summer.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

My great grandfather was in the navy and his ship got torpedoed. they all made it but that's what some of the photos are of. My grandma used to tell me how at night her sister and her mom would go hide in the woods to hide from teh enemies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gosh...My grandmother's clostrophobic cause she spent days on end in a bomb shelter when she was growing up in Britain, it's some scary stuff but it's a great story for me even though it's a bad outcome...at least she survived through it otherwise I wouldn't be here


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My great grandfather was in the navy and his ship got torpedoed. they all made it but that's what some of the photos are of. My grandma used to tell me how at night her sister and her mom would go hide in the woods to hide from teh enemies.


 
My great grandpa has a shipped named after him, the USS Harmon after he saved alot of people during the war

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Harmon_(DE-678 )


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> My great grandpa has a shipped named after him, the USS Harmon after he saved alot of people during the war
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Harmon_(DE-678)



That's truly cool dude, you should be proud. Not everyone is related to a hero.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

No cool historical figures in my family. I'm a EuroMutt..my family rarely stayed in the same country for more than 2 generations.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No cool historical figures in my family. I'm a EuroMutt..my family rarely stayed in the same country for more than 2 generations.


 im american.... NOTHING cool has happend to mah familiy.. -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im american.... NOTHING cool has happend to mah familiy.. -_-



Lol, you're implying that all americans are uneventful, that's a lie.

Another random story which i've already told:
My dad got a genuine Kar98k rifle from his uncle as he and I quote "tore it from the hands of a freshly killed kraut".


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, you're implying that all americans are uneventful, that's a lie.
> 
> Another random story which i've already told:
> My dad got a genuine Kar98k rifle from his uncle as he and I quote "tore it from the hands of a freshly killed kraut".


well ive got a kar98 from the german army too.... but it wasnt taken so violently... my great grandpa served in the german army and passed it down through the family.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I am fascinated by warfare, not to be crazy about it but I can listen to stories and read books and watch documentaries for hours on end. Watched Blackhawk Down the other day and it was great.
> 
> Random WW2 Related story: My dad's uncle (yes, that would make him my great uncle) who lives in Britain had a bomb go through his house (through the roof, 2nd floor ceiling, 2nd story floor, 1st story floor, and ended up in his basement and it never went off. My dad said he got it disarmed and uses it as a doorstop during the summer.



You would have more respect from me if you stopped randomly derailing threads >:[ it's stupid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well ive got a kar98 from the german army too.... but it wasnt taken so violently... my great grandpa served in the german army and passed it down through the family.



Same goes for you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You would have more respect from me if you stopped randomly derailing threads >:[ it's stupid.



Hey I didn't start it though!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

What about me Randy do you like me? =[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey I didn't start it though!





Heckler & Koch said:


> What about me Randy do you like me? =[



I don't hate anyone, there are some I dislike at times but I can never stay mad at people.

Yeah I know I have been a bit of an ass today, I am hating 2010 already, Everything has shot down hill for me and nothing seems to be getting better, just worse and things keep adding to it. And whats worse it is a big pile of small things.

You young people have it easier than you think, it isn't easy trying to keep a roof over your head and keep up with necessary bills and feed yourself on a low income, A very low income. And that is just a small part of my problems at the moment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

I derail threads :V


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I derail threads :V



But your awesome, there is a difference.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I derail threads :V


 pfft you derail them...I completely fuck them up


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> pfft you derail them...I completely fuck them up


You fuck threads up, I doggy style them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You fuck threads up, I doggy style them.


 like you can, your a shark :V
When I enter the thread, it orgasms into nothingness e_e


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> like you can, your a shark :V
> When I enter the thread, it orgasms into nothingness e_e


Well you are a fox.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well you are a fox.


 Used to be son, I've sent a few pm to the mods so I can request for a name change, I'm a k-9 son, a doberman cause they are truely badass dogs


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Used to be son, I've sent a few pm to the mods so I can request for a name change, I'm a k-9 son, a doberman cause they are truely badass dogs


Sharks are still more awesome.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sharks are still more awesome.


 sharks are cool I admit but I'd like to see one stay still for 10 min >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> sharks are cool I admit but I'd like to see one stay still for 10 min >:3


We have an entire week dedicated to our awesomeness.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We have an entire week dedicated to our awesomeness.


 
Dogs are so awesome they get the whole year dedicated to them to where it doesn't even seem special


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dogs are so awesome they get the whole year dedicated to them to where it doesn't even seem special


 Wolves > dogs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wolves > dogs.


Rest species>Wolves


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wolves > dogs.



I fail to see how this is relevant to what South said.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I fail to see how this is relevant to what South said.


 its relevant because he was saying dogs were awesome... and i though wolves were better so i was voicing my opinion....wait... WHY THE FUCK AM I EXPLAINING MYSELF ON THE INTERNETS?!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

YIFF IS FUCKING IMPOTENT-

o wait.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> its relevant because he was saying dogs were awesome... and i though wolves were better so i was voicing my opinion....wait... WHY THE FUCK AM I EXPLAINING MYSELF ON THE INTERNETS?!



YOU ARE FUCKING STUPID.

GET OFF THE INTERNET. 

RIGHT NOW.

fucking moron.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark > Shark


Two coolest animals combined to create the greatest species of all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Dragon-Shark > Shark
> 
> 
> Two coolest animals combined to create the greatest species of all.


no no its actually Shark> Shark hybrids
no hybrid is better than the shark


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no no its actually Shark> Shark hybrids
> no hybrid is better than the shark


Ouch, going against your own kind?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ouch, going against your own kind?


its why Dragons > Dragon Hybrids
A wolf-Dragon hybrid wont be as cool as a wolf or a dragon


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its why Dragons > Dragon Hybrids
> A wolf-Dragon hybrid wont be as cool as a wolf or a dragon


 Meh, I guess that makes sense, but that doesn't make us inferior, does it?


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Meh, I guess that makes sense, but that doesn't make us inferior, does it?



Yes, yes it does. :twisted:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Yes, yes it does. :twisted:


 I resent that!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Meh, I guess that makes sense, but that doesn't make us inferior, does it?


think of it this way....
Some shark and some dragon was VEEEEEERY Desperate :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> think of it this way....
> Some shark and some dragon was VEEEEEERY Desperate :V


 Oh, man, I feel terrible now lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, man, I feel terrible now lol





Crysix Corps said:


> think of it this way....
> Some shark and some dragon was VEEEEEERY Desperate :V


Nah was just drunk :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah was just drunk :V


wait you got the dragon drunk :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah was just drunk :V


O.=.o do you know what happened that night.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 4, 2010)

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

What is this..
I don't even...


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

to be honest, dunno what "yiff" is specifically XD


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> to be honest, dunno what "yiff" is specifically XD



Furry slang term for sex.

Back in 'da day, it meant hello.


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What is this..
> I don't even...



I don't even know where this thread has gone...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't even know where this thread has gone...



Now it is something about...hybrids...and other redonkulous things.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Now it is something about...hybrids...and other redonkulous things.


 Well, this is FA =)


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

ah ok ty lol


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Well, this is FA =)



it's not FA without dog fucker and Child porn threads.


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> it's not FA without dog fucker and Child porn threads.



Seems to be even less of those lately O_O

I am disappoint at the lack of flame-able material.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Seems to be even less of those lately O_O
> 
> I am disappoint at the lack of flame-able material.



Little to no opposition in them.
And when we do get opposition, they leave.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> it's not FA without dog fucker and Child porn threads.


 
Eww, both things are disgusting like Susan Boyle's face.



Bando37 said:


> Seems to be even less of those lately O_O
> 
> I am disappoint at the lack of flame-able material.


You got that right.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Eww, both things are disgusting like Susan Boyle's face.



More disgusting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Little to no opposition in them.
> And when we do get opposition, they leave.


we'll Cyberfox was here for only a short while :V after we sent them back on their exile


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we'll Cyberfox was here for only a short while :V after we sent them back on their exile


 
I can't wait for noobs. I don't mean the ones that are ignorant, the ones that are just idiots :3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we'll Cyberfox was here for only a short while :V after we sent them back on their exile



He's probably masturbating to Glen Beck right at this very moment.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

How, tommy? He's talking to a few other furs (including myself) in a skype chat...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's probably masturbating to Glen Beck right at this very moment.


on his Momma orders :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds disturbing o.=.o


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 4, 2010)

The thread got obviously derailed.

*Sarcasm mode on*
Also, 50% is NOT INSIGNIFICANT. Not significant either. Just ambivalent.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2010)

To the original post:

Hentai is AT LEAST as significant to anime as yiff is to furries. Every otaku I know is either a hentai nut or a yaoi fangirl.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> To the original post:
> 
> Hentai is AT LEAST as significant to anime as yiff is to furries. Every otaku I know is either a hentai nut or a yaoi fangirl.



Very much this. I have a friend irl who is a big anime fan and also DL\s shitloads of hentai. I also know girls online also anime fans obsessed with Yaoi.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

anyway i like sex.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> anyway i like sex.


are you done with that line of Yiff RP yet :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> anyway i like sex.




Who doesn't?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> are you done with that line of Yiff RP yet :V



i'm never done yiffing. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm yiffing now actually ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

my god scotty. are you ever NOT yiffing?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm never done yiffing. <3


thats alot of Roadkill then, j/k
but stop it one of these days ya gonna give us the virtual furry aids


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> my god scotty. are you ever NOT yiffing?



Actually I've been settling down lately. This is probably the first serious one in a good half a week.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats alot of Roadkill then, j/k
> but stop it one of these days ya gonna give us the virtual furry aids


furrys cant get AIDS... id be more afraid of lice, fleas, ticks, and rabies...



Scotty1700 said:


> Actually I've been settling down lately. This is probably the first serious one in a good half a week.


 ok then 0_0  (doesnt want to know any more)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Too late, I used to yiff like every other night hehe. I'm slacking, senioritis is overlapping into my second life


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm yiffing now actually ^_^





Usarise said:


> my god Harley. are you ever NOT yiffing?



fix'd, and no i am not.



Crysix Corps said:


> thats alot of Roadkill then, j/k
> but stop it one of these days ya gonna give us the virtual furry aids



aw shush, you can't pass diseases if you're dead!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fix'd, and no i am not.


 i believe you. 0_0

i like that your a weasel again....but i liked your jackal avi better! :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i believe you. 0_0
> 
> i like that your a weasel again....but i liked your jackal avi better! :3



i'm still waiting on my wincest picture.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

New avatar I see. Seems kinda unattractive compared to your others as it's got that "starving weasel" sense about it.


O_O A wincest avatar...Can't wait for it ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm still waiting on my wincest picture.


FINE I"LL DO IT :V just tell me who and I'll pay for your wincest


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> New avatar I see. Seems kinda unattractive compared to your others as it's got that "starving weasel" sense about it.
> 
> 
> O_O A wincest avatar...Can't wait for it ^_^



he's not starving, he's just naturally really skinny! and i can't wait for it either!



Crysix Corps said:


> FINE I"LL DO IT :V just tell me who and I'll pay for your wincest



nah i already paid for it a few days ago, just waiting now  sadly, i spent the money i had and now i need it x3


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

50% of it estimated porn is _dreadfully_ under the mark.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Slut said:


> 50% of it estimated porn is _dreadfully_ under the mark.


 As in stickman humping stickwoman?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> As in stickman humping stickwoman?


As in, Hiroshima all over again.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Slut said:


> As in, Hiroshima all over again.


 Oh, that is awful. Still affecting us today too!


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


>


 >:V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 17, 2010)

i heard some necro in here

FRESH necro.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i heard some necro in here



Not too bad of a necro, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 25, 2015)

OP has the worst name

the _worst_


----------



## Keeroh (Aug 25, 2015)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> I find it hard to believe that the fandom is not just all out of porn. I don't know, but I think that a good 50% of the fandom is porn. I guarantee that at least 50 % also enjoy yiff. So, It's more significant then hentai is to anime.
> 
> 
> Am I right?



I think you are woefully underestimating the enormity of hentai/yuri/yaoi/ecchi. Furry stuff is about on par, the only thing that differs is that we have a lot more publicity on the costumed nookie front. Anime/show cosplay sex and porn definitely happens but isn't as popular/noticed as the faux-fur-frik-frak.


Edit: 
ffkfkffkf didn't notice this was a necro. Dammit. dammit dammit. I've contributed to the stupidity.


----------



## Azure (Aug 25, 2015)

sex is always prevalent in both interest groups of people mostly under 25 and in groups of people stuck in hotels for a prolonged period of time and with a surfeit of alcohol

nuff said


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> yiff is really important.
> 
> because CSI made it that way.


Hello 2010 me


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can't be a furry and not like yiff. It's impossible.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm yiffing now actually ^_^



It's posts like this that always bring me back.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 23, 2016)

Depends on the person truthfully


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Feb 24, 2016)

Yiff or GTFO


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2016)

Since your typical fur-fag only thinks with it's penis, then yes, I'd say it's very significant. 

As for I, I have evolved past those primates and only think about it on rare occasions.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2016)

I tend to think that without sex, a lot of people get bitchy and crabby. Not releasing sexual energy in some way makes people get uptight and mean. Not everyone, but many.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2016)

Yiff is furry. Furry is yiff. 
One cannot be furry without yiff.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 18, 2016)

Sin


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

Spazzlez said:


> Sin



That's the whole point of making sexual things a sin, I think: so it's more exciting when you break them. I was pondering: If certain things were not sexually taboo/kinky, then they wouldn't give you half the rush of excitement when you got around to trying them. (within legal bounds, of course)


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> That's the whole point of making sexual things a sin, I think: so it's more exciting when you break them. I was pondering: If certain things were not sexually taboo/kinky, then they wouldn't give you half the rush of excitement when you got around to trying them. (within legal bounds, of course)


Of course I was just messing about, but that's actually a pretty interesting outlook on this subject. In a way I guess not, people all around get a rush from somewhere. For instance, some seek thrills off of horror (guilty), and some get adrenaline rushes from things like roller coasters or skydiving as well. So let's say if something wasn't as spooky or crazy in the view of the world, it would probably be pointless.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2016)

To me yiff is pretty insignificant.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2016)

Yiff is the only reason I bother with this fandom.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 19, 2016)

it's been 3 months since i yiffed dammit


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 20, 2016)

Well I did originally find the fandom from porn pictures, so for me yes. To be honest although there is no harm from furry porn, the social stigmas still make me think it is kinda wrong. Doesn't stop me enjoying it though!


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Mar 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> it's been 3 months since i yiffed dammit


How can you even go that long?!


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> How can you even go that long?!



i have low libido, that's why


----------

